# Media  > Games >  Mortal Kombat X

## Gryphon

This game looks badass! Brutal and fun! I can't wait to play this on my PC

----------


## JCAll

As excited as I am that Johnny Cage and Sonya Blade finally got busy, I'm not really a fan of time skips.

----------


## Selena Musić

Sounds interesting!

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> As excited as I am that Johnny Cage and Sonya Blade finally got busy, I'm not really a fan of time skips.


The story starts right were MK9 left off.  It just doesn't end there.  

MK's timeline has always moved forward.

----------


## Farealmer

> As excited as I am that Johnny Cage and Sonya Blade finally got busy, I'm not really a fan of time skips.


While normally i'am right there with you. Prereboot's Mortal Kombat had IMO a problem with stuff not changing enough. Which is understandable for a fighting game with characters people want to see stay. But I am glad the nucanon is taking risks like this(just like killing characters off in 9), because the old way of playing it safe didn't do them any favors.

----------


## FistofIron

Looks pretty cool so far.

----------


## gobSIDES

Looks so cool can't wait to use Sibel, Kabal and Baraka when this thing hits next year.


Also...OMG dem fatalities!!!

----------


## Madam-Shogun-Assassin

Looks good, but I can't help but miss the old Asian, wuxia shaw bros style. I felt they moved too far from that around mk3.

----------


## Tom Badguy

Like every Mortal Kombat game since 2, I'll probably play around with it a bit and then lose interest. I mean, it looks sweet, but it's so hard for me to stop playing Street Fighter and pick up another fighting game.

----------


## Deathstroke the Terminator

Those X-Ray moves look brutal, I just sort of wish that characters have more than one this time, because as great as it is to see Noob break someone's back and make them vomit, it kind of got old after the tenth time.

----------


## cc008

Bring this game the ef on. 

Went back and played the MK9 story again when I heard this was announced.  For the upteenth time.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> Those X-Ray moves look brutal, I just sort of wish that characters have more than one this time


Apparently, they will.

----------


## The Chou Lives

[QUOTE=Farealmer;186616]While normally i'am right there with you. Prereboot's Mortal Kombat had IMO a problem with stuff not changing enough. Which is understandable for a fighting game with characters people want to see stay. But I am glad the nucanon is taking risks like thi*s(just like killing characters off in 9), because the old way of playing it safe didn't do them any favors.[*/QUOTE]

Well i am glad I was linked to this thread and so far it seems odd for Sub Zero.

As in Nucanon at end of MK9 he was turned into a Lin Kunei cyborg and then killed. Now back as human and well still kicking. Yeah in MK death seems to be no big deal, that's the plot point to Scorpion and Johnny Cage. (With Cage, it was a joke.)

----------


## simbob4000

> As excited as I am that Johnny Cage and Sonya Blade finally got busy, I'm not really a fan of time skips.


Why? It's not like MK has much of a story, and what is there is a convoluted mess that just keeps getting dumber. And it's nice to see some new characters.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> As in Nucanon at end of MK9 he was turned into a Lin Kunei cyborg and then killed. Now back as human and well still kicking.


In all fairness, we don't actually know who the current Sub Zero is.  Whoever it is, it seems unlikely that it's the second Sub Zero.

----------


## Abishai100

I love this franchise, and they really should do more with Baraka, that nasty dude from early games who had those terrifying arm blades and vicious-looking jaws.

Mortal Kombat is like the opposite of My Little Pony.

We really need to explore how this game represents 'human focus.'





 :EEK!: 

Mortal Kombat X (GameSpot)/


baraka.jpg

----------


## Gryphon

Do we know what the playstation exclusive content is that they had mentioned there would be?

----------


## chongjasmine

I prefer street fighter to mortal kombat.
Don't like the 'finish him' part of mortal kombat.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## simbob4000

It's kind of shocking how good this looks, seems it could be the first good MK fighting game.

----------


## Gryphon

Well I put my digital preorder in on the playstation network

----------


## the_key_24

> Do we know what the playstation exclusive content is that they had mentioned there would be?


It's assumed to be Kratos since MK9 had Kratos only on PS3 and Vita

----------


## cc008

I heard a rumor that Rain would be returning for this one.  Any truth to that?

----------


## Captain M

> I heard a rumor that Rain would be returning for this one.  Any truth to that?


It's not exactly a rumor.

I believe there is a rain power in one of the different modes so he is referenced. Don't know if it makes any difference on his chances for being playable though.

I really want Sindel.

----------


## cc008

> It's not exactly a rumor.
> 
> I believe there is a rain power in one of the different modes so he is referenced. Don't know if it makes any difference on his chances for being playable though.
> 
> I really want Sindel.


I really hope he is.. I'd love for the new timeline to have him flip allegiances.  Realizing that he should fight for Edenia and freedom instead of for Shao Kahn.. or whatever Kahn is in this one.

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

I'm a little disappointed that Jade mostly likely won't be playable this time around, but at least her playstyle will live on through Kitana, I guess.

----------


## Vanguard-01

Hey, wait! Kitana's in the game?

I know this story takes place several years after the last game, but wasn't Kitana dead and enslaved in the Netherrealm the last time we saw her? How'd she get out?

----------


## Step

> Hey, wait! Kitana's in the game?
> 
> I know this story takes place several years after the last game, but wasn't Kitana dead and enslaved in the Netherrealm the last time we saw her? How'd she get out?


Nobody knows~

It'll probs be revealed in the game or maybe in the comic book, but I haven't read that.




> I'm a little disappointed that Jade mostly likely won't be playable this time around, but at least her playstyle will live on through Kitana, I guess.


It's not a "most likely" sadly, in their last showcase on Twitch, they out and out said she wasn't coming back ={ Jade was my fav character so I'm sad ;~; closest thing to Jade's playstyle will be available through Kitana's set "Mournful" where she has Jade's Bo and Boomerang.

Oh well, holding out hope for Sindel or maybe Sheeva, or just maybe Tanya.

----------


## wjowski

Where the heck is Kenshi?

----------


## quinnzel

> Hey, wait! Kitana's in the game?
> 
> I know this story takes place several years after the last game, but wasn't Kitana dead and enslaved in the Netherrealm the last time we saw her? How'd she get out?


Yeaahhhhh... by the end of Mortal Kombat 9, Sindel had pretty much killed everyone, but it seems like they're all back for X. So... I have no idea  :Confused:  But I figured none of them would probably stay dead, because they killed off _so many_ characters. They're adding lots of new characters to the roster for this game but I don't think they'd just ignore all the other more familiar and popular characters, either.

As for Kitana, hopefully they'll explain that!

----------


## the_key_24

I hope I'm not the only one wanting Bo Rai Cho back

----------


## simbob4000

Bo Rai Cho sucks so much, but I'm sure you're not the only person that wants him. He's such a boring, terrible looking design, and he's such a dumb concept for what he's meant to be. They want to do a cool Drunken Master trainer character? Ok, then just do Bagger So...but don't mix one of those smelly farting type characters with him. He's too dumb for the Bagger So type character he's meant to be, and he isn't as interesting and fun as gross characters like Bacterian (Dragon Ball) and Earthquake (Samurai Shodown).

----------


## simbob4000

> Hey, wait! Kitana's in the game?
> 
> I know this story takes place several years after the last game, but wasn't Kitana dead and enslaved in the Netherrealm the last time we saw her? How'd she get out?


Almost everyone was dead after the last game, and Sub-Zero was turned into a robot.

----------


## Gryphon

The comics do explain why everyone is back from the dead and several other details that will explain the story about the game

*spoilers:*
 there was a war with the netherrealm and it ended with many escaping, scorpion becoming alive again and reviving his clan and characters like Jax and Kung lao returning to life. it also led to Kotal Kahn deposing Melina as ruler of outworld 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## quinnzel

> The comics do explain why everyone is back from the dead and several other details that will explain the story about the game
> 
> *spoilers:*
>  there was a war with the netherrealm and it ended with many escaping, scorpion becoming alive again and reviving his clan and characters like Jax and Kung lao returning to life. it also led to Kotal Kahn deposing Melina as ruler of outworld 
> *end of spoilers*


Boy, that does explain a lot. Thanks for that!

----------


## Vanguard-01

> The comics do explain why everyone is back from the dead and several other details that will explain the story about the game
> 
> *spoilers:*
>  there was a war with the netherrealm and it ended with many escaping, scorpion becoming alive again and reviving his clan and characters like Jax and Kung lao returning to life. it also led to Kotal Kahn deposing Melina as ruler of outworld 
> *end of spoilers*


Ah! Thanks!

That clears everything up.

I keep forgetting that the comic is digital first. I'm only getting the print versions because digital comics and I do not get along, for some reason, so I've only read the first two issues.

----------


## Agent Z

> The comics do explain why everyone is back from the dead and several other details that will explain the story about the game
> 
> *spoilers:*
>  there was a war with the netherrealm and it ended with many escaping, scorpion becoming alive again and reviving his clan and characters like Jax and Kung lao returning to life. it also led to Kotal Kahn deposing Melina as ruler of outworld 
> *end of spoilers*


Was Jade resurrected as well? I heard she wasn't in the game.

----------


## Vanguard-01

> Was Jade resurrected as well? I heard she wasn't in the game.


She isn't in the game, sadly. And Kitana has a fighting mode called "Mournful" in which she fights with Jade's staff and boomerang thingy.

Smart money is on "Jade is dead." Which sucks. She was always one of my faves.  :Frown:

----------


## simbob4000

> She isn't in the game, sadly. And Kitana has a fighting mode called "Mournful" in which she fights with Jade's staff and boomerang thingy.
> 
> Smart money is on "Jade is dead." Which sucks. She was always one of my faves. :(

----------


## simbob4000



----------


## Sardorim

They're slow with reveals that's for sure which may be due to the comic.

I can see why Takeda, Jacqui, Frost, Erron Black, Sonya, Jax, and the such cannot be revealed yet as it would ruin the tension the comics are trying to sell which is "Anyone can die! ...But Scorpion, Sub-Zero, ect..."

----------


## simbob4000

I don't see Frost getting in this game. It already has Sub-Zero, and he has three different styles of play. I would think one of Cassie Cage's styles would be Sonyaish.

----------


## quinnzel

Man, it sucks that Jade is really dead. But the whole thing with "Mournful" Kitana is kind of cool. I'm glad they're at least acknowledging that Jade was an important and popular enough character to at least have that.

Also, "klassic" made me laugh. Oh, Mortal Kombat and your love of starting words with "k"...

----------


## Sardorim

> I don't see Frost getting in this game. It already has Sub-Zero, and he has three different styles of play. I would think one of Cassie Cage's styles would be Sonyaish.


Sub-Zero and Frost are very different. 

Frost also has a new background. She's an Orphan who never knew her parents, she grew up on the streets and self-taught herself to become an MMA fighter to participate in deathmatches to make a living.

They could easily use her Ice powers far differently from Sub-Zero who was always slower than Frost and now she would have a complete MMA fighting style that Sub-Zero lacks. Frost also has a Rivalry with Cassie Cage now and some are speculating that Sonya may "draft" Frost, who's currently in her "Care" after surviving the Deathmatch that Cassie got lucky in, into Special Forces thus giving Frost a Purpose, Family, and Special Forces training to user her Ice powers in new ways.

----------


## Step

> They're slow with reveals that's for sure which may be due to the comic.


Which is weird, didn't they say a new reveal every week? I could've sworn I heard something similar to that in a twitch stream or in a forum ot something, though I don't have links to back it up so IDK.

EDIT: actually, I think I may be remembering that wrong,  I just hope there is a reveal soon.

----------


## Sardorim

Well, if Takeda, Frost, Jacqui, Erron Black, and the such are really on the roster than they've done a lot of "Unofficial" reveals via the comics.

----------


## Jeremi

Two PCs I really want to see return is Fujin and Havik.

And finally see Tremor become fully playable.




> Man, it sucks that Jade is really dead. But the whole thing with "Mournful" Kitana is kind of cool. I'm glad they're at least acknowledging that Jade was an important and popular enough character to at least have that.
> 
> Also, "klassic" made me laugh. Oh, Mortal Kombat and your love of starting words with "k"...


That was always something I feared with the different fighting variations for characters in that instead of adding Sonya, Jax and Johnny they just gave their fighting styles to Cassie.

----------


## simbob4000

> Sub-Zero and Frost are very different. 
> 
> Frost also has a new background. She's an Orphan who never knew her parents, she grew up on the streets and self-taught herself to become an MMA fighter to participate in deathmatches to make a living.
> 
> They could easily use her Ice powers far differently from Sub-Zero who was always slower than Frost and now she would have a complete MMA fighting style that Sub-Zero lacks. Frost also has a Rivalry with Cassie Cage now and some are speculating that Sonya may "draft" Frost, who's currently in her "Care" after surviving the Deathmatch that Cassie got lucky in, into Special Forces thus giving Frost a Purpose, Family, and Special Forces training to user her Ice powers in new ways.


They're both MK ninja characters that use ice projectile moves. They aren't very different at all. 

I think Kano already has a grapple/counter style. And Cassie Cage has a style called Brawl that I think might be MMA-ish in style.

----------


## Sardorim

> They're both MK ninja characters that use ice projectile moves. They aren't very different at all. 
> 
> I think Kano already has a grapple/counter style. And Cassie Cage has a style called Brawl that I think might be MMA-ish in style.


Frost didn't use Ice the same way and had her own fighting style.

Frost in the new Timeline has never been Lin Kuei. She's an Ice using MMA fighter now due to MK9 changing events so that Sektor remained Grandmaster MUCH longer due to Kuai Liang dying in MK9 so a recruitment drive never happened thus Frost never sought out the Lin Kuei in this timeline.

----------


## LoganAlpha30X33

Cassie is supposed to have a bit of her parents and then mostly her own style, as the article that I read about it had the developers wanting to not just make her a mixture of her parents fighting style but to have mostly her own style.

----------


## simbob4000

> Frost didn't use Ice the same way and had her own fighting style.
> 
> Frost in the new Timeline has never been Lin Kuei. She's an Ice using MMA fighter now due to MK9 changing events so that Sektor remained Grandmaster MUCH longer due to Kuai Liang dying in MK9 so a recruitment drive never happened thus Frost never sought out the Lin Kuei in this timeline.


And there are already two characters that basically have a MMA style, and one character with three different freezing move styles. I don't see her making it into the game, even if she is in some comic.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## simbob4000



----------


## quinnzel

> That was always something I feared with the different fighting variations for characters in that instead of adding Sonya, Jax and Johnny they just gave their fighting styles to Cassie.


I know what you mean. As soon as I saw Cassie I thought, "Oh so Sonya and Johnny Cage aren't going to be in the game." That part really kind of sucks. I didn't know they weren't bringing Jax back either, though  :Frown: 

Oh boy, Brutalities are back, baby! I always wondered when/if they'd bring them back into one of the newer games. I expected them to be back in MK9 but glad to see they're in MKX. Not that I'm able to actually perform a Brutality, because I've never been able to XD

----------


## Step

Brutalities look lame =/ Like, less epic fatalities.

I like Kung Lao's flurry punches to the face tho, Cassie Cage's brutalities where she punches them so hard in the privates their heads flies off is funny too.

----------


## simbob4000

> I know what you mean. As soon as I saw Cassie I thought, "Oh so Sonya and Johnny Cage aren't going to be in the game." That part really kind of sucks. I didn't know they weren't bringing Jax back either, though 
> 
> Oh boy, Brutalities are back, baby! I always wondered when/if they'd bring them back into one of the newer games. I expected them to be back in MK9 but glad to see they're in MKX. Not that I'm able to actually perform a Brutality, because I've never been able to XD


Only she doesn't really fight like any one of them by themselves. Even if this game didn't have three different styles it's likely wouldn't have made it in because of this new characters that combines them in a different way.

----------


## simbob4000

> Brutalities look lame =/ Like, less epic fatalities.
> 
> I like Kung Lao's flurry punches to the face tho, Cassie Cage's brutalities where she punches them so hard in the privates their heads flies off is funny too.


They aren't the same thing as the fatalities at all. I like how they seamlessly mix with the actual gameplay, it's too bad fatalities don't do that.

----------


## Step

New characters and story mode




Spoilers for this trailer~
*spoilers:*
SINDEL!!!

Also, if the the Archer and Jacqueline are part of the Special Forces, chances are I'm joining that Guild, but IDK yet~
*end of spoilers*

----------


## simbob4000

> New characters and story mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilers for this trailer~
> *spoilers:*
> SINDEL!!!
> 
> ...


You click that film strip at the top and you can easily insert the video you're posting.

----------


## Step

> You click that film strip at the top and you can easily insert the video you're posting.


Oh ok, cool, I didn't know that ty \O/

Did that~

----------


## cc008

Story trailer is awesome. My favorite mode of MK9. I love single player campaigns. Much more than multiplayer stuff.

----------


## simbob4000

Really? The story mode in 9 was a mess. Besides the story being pretty stupid, and characters (Raiden) doing stuff that didn't make any sense, it also didn't let you play as everyone in the game...it didn't even let you play as everyone that was playable. The story mode also has weird blind spots, like Sub-Zero going away to do something and coming back as a robot. The idea of a story mode is cool, but the story in MK9 was really really stupid.

----------


## TheDarkNut

> Really? The story mode in 9 was a mess. Besides the story being pretty stupid, and characters (Raiden) doing stuff that didn't make any sense, it also didn't let you play as everyone in the game...it didn't even let you play as everyone that was playable. The story mode also has weird blind spots, like Sub-Zero going away to do something and coming back as a robot. The idea of a story mode is cool, but the story in MK9 was really really stupid.


Sub Zero didn't go away to do something. He got captured by the Lin Kuei after beating Scorpion. Also the story was pretty simply and easy to understand. Or did you just press the skip button on every cutscene? Also calling time travel and reboots being stupid sounds hilarious over here considering comic books live off them.

----------


## cc008

> Sub Zero didn't go away to do something. He got captured by the Lin Kuei after beating Scorpion. Also the story was pretty simply and easy to understand. Or did you just press the skip button on every cutscene? Also calling time travel and reboots being stupid sounds hilarious over here considering comic books live off them.


Yea, they very clearly showed Sub Zero being captured by the Lin Kuei.  Obviously, if you didn't pay attention to the cut scenes (which I loved), you'd be lost. 

So yes, really. I enjoyed 9's story.  They set out to do a reboot of sorts and we got a solid one.  Human Smoke was a fan service.  One I very much appreciated.  Speaking of which, I am very excited that "scar face" Sub Zero is in X. I loved that costume.

----------


## simbob4000

> Sub Zero didn't go away to do something. He got captured by the Lin Kuei after beating Scorpion. Also the story was pretty simply and easy to understand. Or did you just press the skip button on every cutscene? Also calling time travel and reboots being stupid sounds hilarious over here considering comic books live off them.


Did you make an account just to tell me that? Yeah, you're right, I was thinking the last time you saw him was when Jax's arms were blown off, but the last time you see him is right after that when dumb dumb Raiden just lets him get taken. You also can't skip the cutscenes in the story mode...guess because you can't skip art.

I didn't say it wasn't easy to understand, I said it was stupid and Raiden did things that didn't make sense. And it being stupid has nothing at all to do with the idea of time travel or being a reboot. It being stupid has to do with all the stupid things that happen in it, how the story seems to be tone deaf, and all the dumb things Raiden does...but that's just from the story aspect of it. As a mode it's dumb because for some reason it doesn't let you play as everyone; guess they just couldn't fit that into the grand vision they had for the story of MK9.

Raiden is such a dummy in MK9 I'm not sure how they're going to redeem him for this game. When I saw Liu Kang's ending I was like: Yeah, you go get that moron Liu Kang. And then I saw Shang Tsung's and I was like: F this game. Don't frame Liu Kang going against this idiot as a heel turn, and don't make one of the big villains a hero to take him down. And yes, these are character specific endings, I know this, and they have nothing to do with why MK9's story mode is dumb.

----------


## TheDarkNut

> Did you make an account just to tell me that? Yeah, you're right, I was thinking the last time you saw him was when Jax's arms were blown off, but the last time you see him is right after that when dumb dumb Raiden just lets him get taken. You also can't skip the cutscenes in the story mode...guess because you can't skip art.
> 
> I didn't say it wasn't easy to understand, I said it was stupid and Raiden did things that didn't make sense. And it being stupid has nothing at all to do with the idea of time travel or being a reboot. It being stupid has to do with all the stupid things that happen in it, how the story seems to be tone deaf, and all the dumb things Raiden does...but that's just from the story aspect of it. As a mode it's dumb because for some reason it doesn't let you play as everyone; guess they just couldn't fit that into the grand vision they had for the story of MK9.
> 
> Raiden is such a dummy in MK9 I'm not sure how they're going to redeem him for this game. When I saw Liu Kang's ending I was like: Yeah, you go get that moron Liu Kang. And then I saw Shang Tsung's and I was like: F this game. Don't frame Liu Kang going against this idiot as a heel turn, and don't make one of the big villains a hero to take him down. And yes, these are character specific endings, I know this, and they have nothing to do with why MK9's story mode is dumb.


LOL, no, I did not make an account to tell you that. Don't be so paranoid. I used to be here before the reset and just came back after a year and I just decided to go the gaming section first since I was hoping for some discussion about Arkham Knight (Which is hardly any, btw!). 

Other than that, Raiden was pretty easy to understand. Change the past so the future in the opening cutscene doesn't happen. Simple. What more is there to get about Raiden's motivation? He knew he couldn't repeat the previous timeline because it would end with Shao Kahn winning again so he would have to try something new and that would meaning doing things the original Raiden never did. Also you keep saying Raiden did stupid things but give literally no examples. Sometime people have to do things that they don't like or agree with if it means stopping the villain and that's the whole point of Raiden story in MK9. In the end, Shao Kahn died so I say Raiden did a fine enough job.

----------


## simbob4000

I wasn't being paranoid, I just saw that you joined this month and your first post was your reply to me about MK.

I didn't say it was hard to understand what Raiden was trying to do. I said Raiden was a dumb dumb who made one stupid decision after another. But yeah, Raiden did a fine job, he got everyone but Johnny Cage and Sonya Blade killed, gave another villain an army of Earths greatest warriors, accidentally killed the hero of Earthrealm, and was only able to "_beat_" Shao Kahn by letting Shao Kahn do the thing he was trying to do before everyone was killed. The funny thing is Liu Kang also beat Shao Kahn pretty early in the story mode. Surely Raiden knows how powerful this Shao Kahn person is, but nope, like a dumb dumb Raiden doesn't do anything to make sure that Shao Kahn is actually dead. Maybe after Liu Kang punched a hole in Shao Kahn Raiden should have told him to keep punching him, just keep punching this guy he's in a death match with until his head is gone. I mean Raiden does want this guy dead right? Why isn't he letting his team in on the fact that punching a hole in him might not kill him? Could it be because Raiden can't stop doing stupid things in this story? Even if he thinks he's dead, why are they letting his people take his body? Maybe keep that body so some wizard can't bring him back to life. And we know Shao Kahn has people that can't do that, because the next scene after we see Shao Kahn is alive we see Quan Chi bring someone back to life.

----------


## simbob4000

If you didn't know Johnny Cage was already in the game


Mileena



*Cassie Cage*

The daughter of Johnny Cage and Sonya Blade, has a lot to live up to. Her parents were among the few kombatants to survive the wars against Outworld and NetherRealm, and were instrumental to EarthRealm's victories. Cassie is as strong-willed--and occasionally hotheaded--as her mother; and as quick-witted as her beloved dad, which makes her popular within her Special Forces unit.

*D'Vorah*

Is of a race called the Kytinn, which populates the island realm of Arnyek. The solitary nature of the Kytinn meant a common defense of their realm was impossible; thus it was conquered and merged with Outworld by Shao Kahn. D'Vorah's loyalty and insightfulness, unusual traits for a Kytinn, led to her quick political rise.

*Ferra/Torr*

The dual being known as Ferra/Torr is mysterious even to their closest allies. It's rumored that Torr and Ferra were Outworld citizens, captured and permanently tethered to each other by the evil sorcerer Shang Tsung in the bowels of his Flesh Pits. They're more likely members of a forgotten symbiotic race, in which the 'rider' bonds with a 'mount.' The rider, Ferra, serves as the de facto brains of the duo, while the hulking Torr is the muscle. It's possible they communicate with each other telepathically, or that Ferra can actually understand Torr’s booming grunts. Found roaming the Tarkatan Wastes by Kotal Kahn’s troops, Ferra/Torr were pressed into service as the emperor’s personal bodyguards.

*Johnny Cage*

Hollywood action hero Johnny Cage entered his first Mortal Kombat tournament for the publicity. Raiden observed that the arrogant, loquacious Cage, was 'a hero. .. though he may not yet know it.' Raiden was correct, of course: Johnny's martial arts skills were not special effects--and were pivotal in EarthRealm's victory.

*Kano*

Kano is a member of the Black Dragon, a group of international arms dealers. Sonya, Jax and the Special Forces have been trying to shut them down for decades. Though he's from EarthRealm (Australia), Kano usually sides with his home realm's enemies. In the past he provided high tech weapons both to Shao Kahn's Outworld armies and Shinnok and Quan Chi of the NetherRealm. After Shinnok's defeat Kano returned to Outworld, keeping a low profile but making a tidy profit running guns from Earth to Outworld.

*Kotal Khan*

Kotal Khan was a young boy in the warrior realm of Osh-Tekk when it was merged with Outworld by Shao Kahn. He grew up admiring the Outworld emperor. But Kotal kept hidden from Shao Kahn a secret Osh-Tekk portal to EarthRealm. Kotal's 'magical' appearances and demonstrations of great power in EarthRealm led its inhabitants to declare him a god, whom they called Buluc. After Shao Kahn was killed in the war with EarthRealm, Kotal served Shao Kahn’s heir Mileena. But her instability eventually led Kotal to overthrow her and assume the emperorship.

*Mileena*

Perceiving a lack of loyalty in his adopted daughter, Kitana, Shao Kahn ordered Shang Tsung to create a replacement, a daughter worthy to be his heir. Shang Tsung fulfilled Shao Kahn's order by fusing Tarkatan DNA with Kitana’s. The resulting hybrid Mileena is as bloodthirsty and vicious as a Tarkatan, but possesses the martial artistry and poise of an Edenian.

*Raiden*

Raiden is the God of Thunder and the Protector of EarthRealm. Millennia ago he and the Elder Gods defeated Shinnok, who sought dominion over the realms. More recently, Raiden thwarted Outworld's attempts to conquer and merge with EarthRealm. However victory came at great cost. Many of Raiden's closest allies were killed in the battle. Raiden's strength was further tested when an escaped Shinnok’s NetherRealm armies attacked an EarthRealm weakened by war. Ultimately Raiden imprisoned Shinnok again--this time in Shinnok's own Amulet.

*Scorpion*

Hanzo Hasashi was a member of the Shirai-Ryu assassin clan until they and his family were killed by Sub-Zero of the rival Lin Kuei clan. Hanzo's soul was claimed by the NetherRealm sorcerer Quan Chi, who resurrected him as the revenant Scorpion and gave him the chance to avenge his family's deaths.

*Sub-Zero*

Kuai Liang and his older brother Bi-Han served the Lin Kuei assassin clan faithfully until the first Mortal Kombat tournament. There Bi-Han, code-named Sub-Zero, was killed by the demon Scorpion. Kuai Liang assumed the Sub-Zero mantle and went to Outworld to find his brother's killer.

Images for the other characters on Amazon page.

----------


## Step

I saw the leak that showed him, is he confirmed a playable character? If so, that kind of...sucks =/ I kinda viewed Cassie Cage as a sort of legacy character, why add Sonya and Johnny Cage if you have their child?

----------


## Animeality

I'm a little disappointed with the characters that have come back (Sub-Zero and Scorpion you expect). But for the more competitive types, I guess it's better to have characters you're familiar with. There's still room on the roster I guess.

----------


## Captain M

So have about 5 more spots left.

I suspect: Sonya, Jax, Shinnok, Kenshi and Erron Black.

----------


## Jeremi

Sonya just got revealed in the Cage Family video.




While nice to see both Sonya and Johnny playable, from a gameplay stand point they feel pointless since Cassie Cage's figthing variations implement their moves into them already.

And the three I want to see is Havik, Fujin and Tremor.

----------


## Nyssane

I'm so glad they didn't go over the top ridiculous with the female costumes (which can be a problem in fighting games). But I don't know if I'll get it, as the gore is just too much for me.

----------


## Gryphon

Cyrax and sektor were teased yesterday

----------


## Step

I wonder how Cassie must feel, what with her mother looking so much younger than her and all that.

----------


## simbob4000

> And the three I want to see is Havik, Fujin and Tremor.


The thing about those three though is you're probably one of the few people that wants any of them. No one really cares about MK characters from the 3D era, people care even less about the MK4 cast, and Tremor is last of the MK ninjas people want.

Although Fujin is in the game, but I'm not sure if he's playable.

----------


## Step

Just cause they aren't popular doesn't mean I don't want them to be abandoned, there were some solid character that might have worked had they got worked on some more.

Tanya for example, is a character I wouldn't mind returning, just a snake in the grass who nobody can trust and switches alligences whenever it's convenient for her, a character who's only interested in herself, there aren't many women like that in games, just straight up irredeemable types, I'd like to see what they can do with a character like that.

----------


## The Chou Lives

> I saw the leak that showed him, is he confirmed a playable character? If so, that kind of...sucks =/ I kinda viewed Cassie Cage as a sort of legacy character, why add Sonya and Johnny Cage if you have their child?


*Agreed full heartly.*

The ponit of a legacy character is to replace the relation, especially if have their fighting style!

----------


## simbob4000

> Just cause they aren't popular doesn't mean I don't want them to be abandoned, there were some solid character that might have worked had they got worked on some more.
> 
> Tanya for example, is a character I wouldn't mind returning, just a snake in the grass who nobody can trust and switches alligences whenever it's convenient for her, a character who's only interested in herself, there aren't many women like that in games, just straight up irredeemable types, I'd like to see what they can do with a character like that.


Most of MK's bad characters should just be abandoned. There isn't much point in reworking them into something good and interesting if it means you basically have to make a new character.

----------


## simbob4000

> *Agreed full heartly.*
> 
> The ponit of a legacy character is to replace the relation, especially if have their fighting style!


They seem to play pretty differently from each other, and their styles sound very different.

----------


## Step

> Most of MK's bad characters should just be abandoned. There isn't much point in reworking them into something good and interesting if it means you basically have to make a new character.


I wasn't suggesting they rework her, I was suggesting they work with what they have and flesh her out.

But yeah, if they feel a character is a lost cause, then sure.

----------


## simbob4000

http://www.polygon.com/2015/3/12/819...age-story-mode

Johnny Cage's signature moves, like his slide kick and crotch punch, span his three fighting styles, but "A-List" lets players charge certain normal and special attacks for increased damage. The risk-reward is that charged attacks take a little longer to actually execute, but it's a good opportunity to mix up your moves and inflict more damage if you connect.

Cage's other variations include "Fisticuffs," in which Johnny is outfitted with a pair of brass knuckles (that, of course, read C-A-G-E across the front). Fisticuffs adds a move called fist bump that increases the damage of certain moves for a limited period of time and gives Johnny some flashy combos. Cage can also fight with a "Stunt Double" variation, with which he can create yellow mimics of himself. Instead of performing his signature slide kick or rising uppercut himself, he can launch a ghostly mimic to perform the same move. Stunt Double limits his fireball throwing ability, however. Instead of tossing two fireballs in two different arcs, a la Mortal Kombat 2, Stunt Double Cage can only throw them in a straight horizontal line, as in the original Mortal Kombat.

----------


## simbob4000

> I wasn't suggesting they rework her, I was suggesting they work with what they have and flesh her out.
> 
> But yeah, if they feel a character is a lost cause, then sure.


They don't have anything with her. She's just the female ninja from the Mortal Kombat game no one cares about.

----------


## Step

> They don't have anything with her. She's just the female ninja from the Mortal Kombat game no one cares about.


She's a female ninja who caused all of Endynia too fall to Shinnok, and allow him to wage a war with the gods.

The game wasn't great but I think some characters have potential is all.

----------


## Project Initiative Cascada

Yuck no offence but I couldn't care less about Tanya. There's nothing great or memorable about her.

Where the hell is Jade or Ms. Sindel in this? You can't make a Mortal Kombat game without those two. Would also like to see Khameleon and Li Mei.

----------


## simbob4000

> She's a female ninja who caused all of Endynia too fall to Shinnok, and allow him to wage a war with the gods.
> 
> The game wasn't great but I think some characters have potential is all.


But no one cares about that stuff. She's just yellow ninja girl, the least interesting of the ninja girls.

The only MK4 character I would say is good is Quan Chi...and he doesn't even actually come from MK4.

----------


## Captain M

So whats the current roster?

Johnny Cage
Sonya Blade
Cassie Cage
Kotal Kahn
D'Vorah
Reptile
Ferra/Torr
Mileena
Kitana
Ermac
Kano
Jax
Jacqui
Takeda
Kung Jin
Kung Lao
Quan Chi
Shinnok
Sub-Zero
Scorpion
Goro
Raiden

how many more spots do we have? 3?

I'm expecting Erron Black, Liu Kang and Kenshi.

If more, Fujin and Rain.

----------


## Double 0

Happy Friday the 13th.

----------


## Agent Z

I thought Johnny would have become less of a joker after a while especially given the events of the last game. 

One character I'd have liked to see return is Kai from MK4. I thought his fighting style was kind of interesting and I would have loved to see his past expanded on. Hey if Stryker can be given a chance to win fans over, anything's possible right?

----------


## Transmit Him

> I thought Johnny would have become less of a joker after a while especially given the events of the last game. 
> 
> One character I'd have liked to see return is Kai from MK4. I thought his fighting style was kind of interesting and I would have loved to see his past expanded on. Hey if Stryker can be given a chance to win fans over, anything's possible right?


Given that MK9 was effectively 1-3 redux, I was expecting more elements of MK4 to be in X, reworked and rejigged. Kai, Jarek, Fujin, Reiko. Bit of shame they haven't gone that way.

----------


## Gryphon

So Jason, predator and who else will be dlc? ( predator isn't confirmed but heavily speculated)

----------


## Gryphon

> So whats the current roster?
> 
> Johnny Cage
> Sonya Blade
> Cassie Cage
> Kotal Kahn
> D'Vorah
> Reptile
> Ferra/Torr
> ...


Boon teased Cyrax and Sektor two days ago and kenshi was confirmed by way of the mobile game

----------


## Step

> So Jason, predator and who else will be dlc? ( predator isn't confirmed but heavily speculated)


That's cause Ed Boon kept teasing him, he also kept teasing Sweet Tooth from Twisted Metal, I'm not sure if either of them will be in the game tho or if he's just messing with us.

----------


## simbob4000

I'm pretty sure they said no console exclusive characters this time around.

----------


## Step

^
Oh, that's good!

Thing is, I hope there aren't too many guest characters, 1 or 2 is fine, but I'd prefer they keep the focus on MK characters

I'm hearing a lot of speculation, like Alien Xenomorph, Predator, Freddy, so yeah.

----------


## simbob4000

> Given that MK9 was effectively 1-3 redux, I was expecting more elements of MK4 to be in X, reworked and rejigged. Kai, Jarek, Fujin, Reiko. Bit of shame they haven't gone that way.


They do seem to be going that way. Fujin is in the game, as is Shinnok. No one cares about those other three characters...Kotal Kahn is probably taking the place of not Shao Kahn.

----------


## simbob4000

It's the mobile version, but it shows off a move for Kenshi.

----------


## Gryphon

QTEs in the story mode cutscenes? not sure what I feel about that

----------


## simbob4000

> QTEs in the story mode cutscenes? not sure what I feel about that


Just seems to be another way of doing branching paths. It's at least nice to hear there's a point to them.

----------


## Gryphon

Wait was smoke confirmed as not coming back?

----------


## Gryphon

The stream wasn't very good this time in general

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

It feels like Jade is the one of the only classic characters not coming back.  :Frown: 
I hope they make her DLC or something.

----------


## Step

> It feels like Jade is the one of the only classic characters not coming back. 
> I hope they make her DLC or something.


Me too, she's my fav D: Her and Sindel.

If they aren't added now, hopefully they are as DLC.

----------


## simbob4000

> It feels like Jade is the one of the only classic characters not coming back. 
> I hope they make her DLC or something.


Kitana has her moves as one of her styles. Maybe she'll be an alt costume for her.

----------


## Step

> Kitana has her moves as one of her styles. Maybe she'll be an alt costume for her.


Didn't they reveal her alt costume in that Reptile vs. Kitana twitch?

http://www.eventhubs.com/news/2015/f...ll-not-be-mkx/

With Johnny and Sonya coming back despite Cassie having some similarities, I'm holding out hope they they can still make a unique moveset for her, I know it might be slim but who knows.

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

> Me too, she's my fav D: Her and Sindel.
> 
> If they aren't added now, hopefully they are as DLC.


I know! I think it's neat the situation with Kitana is neat from a story and gameplay standpoint, but I still want to play as Jade!




> Kitana has her moves as one of her styles. Maybe she'll be an alt costume for her.


I would be fine with that. Sort of like how they added a John Stewart costume (with a different VO) for the Green Lantern character in Injustice.

----------


## Jeremi

> The thing about those three though is you're probably one of the few people that wants any of them. No one really cares about MK characters from the 3D era, people care even less about the MK4 cast, and Tremor is last of the MK ninjas people want.
> 
> Although Fujin is in the game, but I'm not sure if he's playable.


Oh I'm not going to disagree with you but I have to agree with Step that all three of those with a bit of that MK9 magic they did for the others then they would all be good adds in both a gameplay and story perspective.

----------


## simbob4000

> Oh I'm not going to disagree with you but I have to agree with Step that all three of those with a bit of that MK9 magic they did for the others then they would all be good adds in both a gameplay and story perspective.


MK9 didn't do any magic on any characters that weren't already favorites. Stryker is still lame in MK9, he's just not chubby anymore.

----------


## quinnzel

> Boon teased Cyrax and Sektor two days ago and kenshi was confirmed by way of the mobile game


Kenshi's also in the trailer that revealed Sonya and Johnny Cage will be back, so I think it's a safe bet to say he'll be in it.

I have to admit, I am super stoked that Jason is going to be in the game. But now they HAVE to bring back Freddy. I mean come on, it's mandatory! I wish it was the Robert Englund version though D:

----------


## Jeremi

> MK9 didn't do any magic on any characters that weren't already favorites. Stryker is still lame in MK9, he's just not chubby anymore.


I'd have to disagree with that, while not the best character or anything MK9 did a good job to re-do him from both an outfit, gameplay and personality perspective. 

In other news some pictures were revealed as well as the Xbone achievements so spoilers abound. http://www.fightersgeneration.com/sc...x-trophies.htm

----------


## simbob4000

> I'd have to disagree with that, while not the best character or anything MK9 did a good job to re-do him from both an outfit, gameplay and personality perspective. 
> 
> In other news some pictures were revealed as well as the Xbone achievements so spoilers abound. http://www.fightersgeneration.com/sc...x-trophies.htm


He still sucks, to an almost mind blowing degree. For a series that takes so much from movies, it's odd they couldn't think of one interesting cop character to rip-off. Design wise he still sucks too, he might actually suck more because old chubby Stryker was at least funnier. His moves are also really stupid, oh look, it's the Mortal Kombat fighter that hits people with a flashlight...why are you so lame Stryker? His backstory is actually worse in MK9. The idea of being the only person alive in some giant city is more interesting than being the friend of a better character. I don't remember any personality of note.

----------


## Gryphon

So it seems Eron Black was leaked to be playable

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## simbob4000

> So it seems Eron Black was leaked to be playable


It would have been pretty weird if Erron Black wasn't a playable character.

----------


## Gryphon

https://twitter.com/noobde/status/577980388900880384


Now Boon is straight up trolling

----------


## Agent Z

> MK9 didn't do any magic on any characters that weren't already favorites. Stryker is still lame in MK9, he's just not chubby anymore.


Nope Stryker got a great deal of positive reception after MK9. 

http://www.mortalkombatonline.com/co....cds?id=142478

----------


## LoganAlpha30X33

Noticed that Johnny and Sonya were married but aren't in the game though they still fight like an old married couple, plus Johnny's fatality reminds me of The Shining...

----------


## The Chou Lives

As for Tremor: I do not like the idea of another ninja clone,but a guy with Earth based powers would be interesting in MK. As visceral in detail their fights are and can do things with rock/sand/etc.

And the only two people I miss not going to show up are Jade and Smoke. Aside that not complaining about rooster.


But as of MK9 they do Story Mode VERY well and I love Mortal Kombat's fighting.

How goodgmaes work.

Plot>Game Play> Everything else.

----------


## Agent Z

> Noticed that Johnny and Sonya were married but aren't in the game though they still fight like an old married couple, plus Johnny's fatality reminds me of The Shining...


That suddenly gives me a frightening image of what Cassie's childhood was like.

----------


## LoganAlpha30X33

No wonder she ends up fighting in this tournament...maybe she forced her parents into it hoping that one or both would end up getting killed off and she wouldn't have to listen to them fight anymore...

----------


## simbob4000

> Nope Stryker got a great deal of positive reception after MK9. 
> 
> http://www.mortalkombatonline.com/co....cds?id=142478


Yeah, huge Mortal Kombat fans love Mortal Kombat character. I'm sure you could find stuff like that for every MK character over there, many of them even say they loved MK3 Stryker...and they didn't even like him because he was so lame, they legitimately thought _that_ version was cool. One of them even points out how they haven't actually changed him all that much. MK9 Stryker is still lame, and the way that game tries to push him is pretty funny. And like I said before, his old backstory is actually _more_ interesting than what they gave him in MK9.

Chris Redfield in MvC3 is a good example of what they seem to wish Stryker was. He's got a better design (both his normal and alt) and he's got a more interesting move set...and one of his strongest moves isn't a flashlight.

----------


## Xalfrea

What's really horrifying though? Players will have the opportunity make JC perform that Shining Fatality...on his own daughter.

----------


## simbob4000

> What's really horrifying though? Players will have the opportunity make JC perform that Shining Fatality...on his own daughter.


He can also punch her right in the puss...and I don't mean face. Although he can punch her in the face too.

----------


## Step

To be honest yeah, that's the main thing that weirds me out in this game, you can have the Cage family fighting each other and doing fatalities and all that.

I know families have fought before, like Kitana and Sindel, but this is different cause they seem soo much more like a regular family, oh well, I guess I'll try not to fatality when I fight against them.

Anyway, new twitch tomoz!
https://twitter.com/noobde/status/578354649889030144

Also, he hinted at another -ialty
https://twitter.com/noobde/status/578316228692856833

Sadly, it's not Animality :'( I hope it's Friendship, please be friendship! though that doesn't really end in -ialty...

----------


## Xalfrea

Yeah, same case for Sub-Zero and Noob Saibot. Plus, Noob is kind of a dick anyways. But for Johnny, Sonya and Cassie, ho boy this is gonna be awkward.

----------


## Agent Z

> Yeah, huge Mortal Kombat fans love Mortal Kombat character. I'm sure you could find stuff like that for every MK character over there, many of them even say they loved MK3 Stryker...and they didn't even like him because he was so lame, they legitimately thought _that_ version was cool. One of them even points out how they haven't actually changed him all that much. MK9 Stryker is still lame, and the way that game tries to push him is pretty funny. And like I said before, his old backstory is actually _more_ interesting than what they gave him in MK9.
> 
> Chris Redfield in MvC3 is a good example of what they seem to wish Stryker was. He's got a better design (both his normal and alt) and he's got a more interesting move set...and one of his strongest moves isn't a flashlight.


I'm not getting what you're saying here. Fans didn't like Strykey before, now they do. What exactly is your point? I'm pretty sure if you look through the net you'll find more people liking Stryker.

----------


## Gryphon

I hate Takeda's voice


Mileena looks cool to play as


Quitality is an awesome idea

----------


## simbob4000

> I'm not getting what you're saying here. Fans didn't like Stryker before, now they do. What exactly is your point? I'm pretty sure if you look through the net you'll find more people liking Stryker.


I was saying you linked to a place full of huge MK fans, and those particular fans talk about how much they liked MK3 Stryker too. All you did was point to people that have _always_ loved Stryker to illustrate how much people like the new version of him.

Yeah, and I'll find people that say he sucks too.

----------


## simbob4000



----------


## Step

Quitalities seemed nice, though I was really holding out hope for a Friendship or a Animality so eh.

Milenna's fatalities grossed me out more than anyone's so far lol, it wasn't as gorey as say...Ermac's but those sounds effects man lol.

....That is until I saw Takeda's, the gurgling man! D: D: D: They're really going all out with fatalities lol

----------


## The Chou Lives

Apparently guys not ocming back are now assitant power ups in this custom kodifier mode fight deal.



Zuh?

So far;

-Rain
-Kabal
-Cyrax I spotted as a summon deal.

----------


## Gryphon

https://store.xbox.com/en-US/Xbox-On...DetailsSection

DLC leak confirms the predator

----------


## Captain M

> Apparently guys not ocming back are now assitant power ups in this custom kodifier mode fight deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Zuh?
> 
> So far;
> 
> -Rain
> ...


Stryker
Noob
Smoke
Jade

----------


## Ite

> https://store.xbox.com/en-US/Xbox-On...DetailsSection
> 
> DLC leak confirms the predator


That is just Badass.

----------


## The Big G

#TeamMileena

OMMM NOMMM NOMMM NOMMM

----------


## Xalfrea

New Kombat Pack announced that gives us two more characters aside from Jason and Predator: Tanya from MK4....and Tremor from MKSF.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cve4ye_25_E

----------


## Jeremi

> New Kombat Pack announced that gives us two more characters aside from Jason and Predator: Tanya from MK4....and Tremor from MKSF.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cve4ye_25_E


Really cool to see Tremor finally become fully playable in a game. Tanya's a pretty interesting character as well so that's neat. 

Also Liu Kang and Jax were mentioned in the up coming costume packs to that fully confirms them as playable.

----------


## Step

> New Kombat Pack announced that gives us two more characters aside from Jason and Predator: Tanya from MK4....and Tremor from MKSF.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cve4ye_25_E


Tanya! YESSHHH, I mean, Sindel or Jade would've been preferred but YESSSSSHHH

She looks pretty bad though...~ and NRS were doing better with their female faces in this game OTL

----------


## Jeremi

> Tanya! YESSHHH, I mean, Sindel or Jade would've been preferred but YESSSSSHHH
> 
> She looks pretty bad though...~ and NRS were doing better with their female faces in this game OTL


She looks absolutely haggard, Tremor looks great though.

----------


## Step

> She looks absolutely haggard, Tremor looks great though.


Well yeah lol, she looks like that Killer Instinct Character, Orchid but busted up.

----------


## Jeremi

> Well yeah lol, she looks like that Killer Instinct Character, Orchid but busted up.


A bit like Orchid's old model yeah. Let's hope her model's a work in progress still.

----------


## cc008

Preordered this today.  Cant wait.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## Sardorim

Tanya is nice but really wanted Frost and Fujin. Maybe next pack?

----------


## Greg

They really lightened Tanya's skin. Wow.

I'm shocked to see Tremor. Would have NEVER expected that. That's a little exciting.

----------


## Gryphon

> They really lightened Tanya's skin. Wow.
> 
> I'm shocked to see Tremor. Would have NEVER expected that. That's a little exciting.


Youtuber Doctre81  made a video about Tanya's appearance

----------


## Sardorim

Hopefully Tremor getting in doesn't mean we'll be forced with that lame Khrome stuff.

----------


## Step

> They really lightened Tanya's skin. Wow.


I was really afraid of that, I thought I saw it too but wasn't sure if it was just the lighting or not I remember Jade's picture in MK9 and just hating how much lighter they made her =/

Saying that though, I hope it's just the lighting.

----------


## cc008

That new Liu Kang video with his fatality at the end is about as savage as it gets. I've always been able to handle the violence and kind of laugh about how crazy it is. That last fatality made me have to get up and walk around for a little bit.

----------


## simbob4000

> That new Liu Kang video with his fatality at the end is about as savage as it gets. I've always been able to handle the violence and kind of laugh about how crazy it is. That last fatality made me have to get up and walk around for a little bit.


There's a new video? Why didn't you post it?

----------


## Gryphon

> There's a new video? Why didn't you post it?

----------


## simbob4000

They gave him Dalton's throat rip+, that's pretty funny. Would have been cooler if they gave him Kenshiro's exploding head and body move.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## simbob4000



----------


## cc008

> There's a new video? Why didn't you post it?


Because at the time I was on my phone and posting links on my phone is a pita.

----------


## quinnzel

I LOVE Erron Black's x-ray. It's cheesy and silly that the bullet has the other fighter's name on it but it's awesome. Very _Wanted_-esque.

With each video put out, the game impresses me more and more. The graphics are just gorgeous.

And... I don't know if it's been posted here or not because I didn't go through the last couple pages, but holy CRAP Ermac's second fatality is disgusting. Seriously. That's probably the grossest fatality I've ever seen.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> And... I don't know if it's been posted here or not because I didn't go through the last couple pages, but holy CRAP Ermac's second fatality is disgusting. Seriously. That's probably the grossest fatality I've ever seen.


Ermac's 2nd fatality is definitely one of the best ones MK's ever had.  Actually a _lot_ of fatalities, X-Rays, even some of the more mundane moves like throws in MKX just look brutal as hell.

----------


## simbob4000



----------


## simbob4000



----------


## simbob4000



----------


## Greg

> 


YESSSS!!!! Haha. Love Prince Goro!

----------


## gobSIDES

I love it when you're super pumped for a game from the day of it's announcement and in a month building up to release you buzz in Kompletely killed. 

Huge fan of the series and was the first fighting game I ever played was MK1 when I was a kid, loved it since then and since the years have gone on I've built up a love for some Kharacters and skills with them, who I genuinely love to play as. In order. 
Kabal
Baraka
Mileena
Sindel
Stryker
Nightwolf

Out of that list only one character is present. Mileena. Granted some are dead in the story, but let's be honest story is not priority in Kompetitive games like MK. I wouldn't mind as much as I do but were getting DLC with gimmick characters like Jason Vorhees and Predator. While Kharacters like Baraka are omitted.....it just makes me think your game is a bit of a joke tbh, and EVEN worse they may show up later as DLC? When the game is gonna be marketed at around 70 Euros.

----------


## Step

http://www.twitch.tv/amazongames

I just read that there was an all access stream coming in, I think it started half an hour ago and it's only the introduction, I don't think much was missed.

----------


## Captain M

All chapters:

*spoilers:*
Chapter 1 - Johnny Cage
Chapter 2 - Kotal Khan
Chapter 3 - Sub Zero
Chapter 4 - Kung Jin
Chapter 5 - Sonya Blade
Chapter 6 - D'vorah
Chapter 7 - Takeda 
Chapter 8 - Jax
Chapter 9 - Scorpion
Chapter 10 - Raiden 
Chapter 11 - Jacqui Briggs
Chapter 12 - Cassie Cage
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Captain M

Some random huge spoilers:

*spoilers:*
 - Mileena dies in the story mode.
 - Shinnok is the unlockable character.
 - Tanya plays a big part in the story.
 - Rain and Frost and more are fightable NPCs. 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Captain M

Welp, I just saw the ending.

----------


## Sardorim

Leaks everywhere.

Twitch, youtube, ustream, and the such are already rolling out a ton of channel closings and bans.

----------


## wjowski

I'm actually kind of shocked Kenshi made the cut (twice!) considering he's from the not-so-lovingly-remembered PS2 era.

----------


## Xalfrea

But that's because Kenshi is actually one of the very few GOOD things from the PS2 era.

Though I will admit that Deadly Alliance brought me back into MK.

----------


## simbob4000

> I love it when you're super pumped for a game from the day of it's announcement and in a month building up to release you buzz in Kompletely killed. 
> 
> Huge fan of the series and was the first fighting game I ever played was MK1 when I was a kid, loved it since then and since the years have gone on I've built up a love for some Kharacters and skills with them, who I genuinely love to play as. In order. 
> Kabal
> Baraka
> Mileena
> Sindel
> Stryker
> Nightwolf
> ...


Why would guest characters make you think the game is a joke? Especially in Mortal Kombat, the game that  liberally takes from a number of movies...one of which _is_ Predator.

----------


## simbob4000

> I'm actually kind of shocked Kenshi made the cut (twice!) considering he's from the not-so-lovingly-remembered PS2 era.


There's two different whole versions of him in this game?

----------


## Double 0

> There's two different whole versions of him in this game?


MK9 and MKX

----------


## Jeremi

> But that's because Kenshi is actually one of the very few GOOD things from the PS2 era.
> 
> Though I will admit that Deadly Alliance brought me back into MK.


I've always liked Havik quite a bit from the PS2 era. Also Frost and Nitara.

----------


## hqt4991

From what I've seen of the leaks, Cassie Cage will be MKX's golden child.

I'm very happy with that.

----------


## Agent Z

> 


With Raiden's comment about how Lui Kang was like a son to him, Lui sounds like an angry teenager mouthing off to his dad.

----------


## simbob4000

> With Raiden's comment about how Lui Kang was like a son to him, Lui sounds like an angry teenager mouthing off to his dad.


Well, Raiden did get everyone killed with his stupidity in the last game. They made Raiden so dumb in the last game that it's just weird that they're seemingly framing him as a good guy, and Lu Kang as a bad guy at this point. Raiden also accidently killed him in the last game.

----------


## simbob4000



----------


## Sardorim

> But that's because Kenshi is actually one of the very few GOOD things from the PS2 era.
> 
> Though I will admit that Deadly Alliance brought me back into MK.


Well, this game is fully retiring quite a few vets and certain characters from mk9 don't even show up even as npcs.

I'm happy that Frost seems to be a unique npc as that means she may be dlc like Tanya as she's pretty highly requested as a female add thanks to the mkx comics.

-

Leaks seem to reveal that Kung Jin is openly gay thus the first gay character in the mk franchise.

----------


## Captain M

> Leaks seem to reveal that Kung Jin is openly gay thus the first gay character in the mk franchise.



That's awesome.

Edit: And a lie apparently. I asked someone who watched the whole story.

----------


## simbob4000

That leather daddy character in MK isn't gay?

----------


## Double 0

> That's awesome.
> 
> Edit: And a lie apparently. I asked someone who watched the whole story.


I did too, and it's not hard to interpret what Raiden and Kung were implying as "he's not straight".  Whether he's gay or bi or pansexual is not said though.

----------


## Sardorim

> That's awesome.
> 
> Edit: And a lie apparently. I asked someone who watched the whole story.


It's a convo between Kung Jin and Raiden. Kung Jin hints he's gay and the Shaolin won't accept him for being like that but Raiden tells him the Shaolin would as they only care if his heart is good not what his heart desires.

It makes sense as he's very close to Takeda and while he grows close to Cassie he never hits on her or acts casually around her like he does with Takeda despite Takeda being straight.

We know Liu Kang flirted with Kitana and no one cared so men liking women isn't an issue with the Shaolin.

We also know the Shaolin aren't racist or sexist.

----------


## Agent Z

> It's a convo between Kung Jin and Raiden. Kung Jin hints he's gay and the Shalom won't accept him but Raiden tells him the Shaolin would as they only care if his great is good not what his heart desires.
> 
> We know Liu Kang flirted with Kitana and no one cared so men liking women isn't an issue with the Shaolin.


Actually in MK4 Lui Kang rejected Kitana's offer to join her in Edenia as her husband. So their might be some tabou amongst the Shoalin. Bare in mind that Lui is the only Shaolin monk to express romantic desires.

----------


## Gryphon

Weird that Erron Black's name is spelled the way it is. Erron isn't a common spelling of Aaron...outside Judaism. Its not uncommon in Judaism, Sacha Baron Cohen's brother for instance

----------


## Gryphon

> Actually in MK4 Lui Kang rejected Kitana's offer to join her in Edenia as her husband. So their might be some tabou amongst the Shoalin. Bare in mind that Lui is the only Shaolin monk to express romantic desires.


Didn't he refuse because of his responsibilities as MK champion?

----------


## Double 0

> Didn't he refuse because of his responsibilities as MK champion?


Yep, he outright stated that.

----------


## cc008

> 


Couldn't have picked a better song.

----------


## Agent Z

> Couldn't have picked a better song.


What's the name of the song please?

----------


## Gryphon

> What's the song's name?


chop suey by system of a down

----------


## Agent Z

> Didn't he refuse because of his responsibilities as MK champion?


Just rewatched that ending on youtube and you're right. Tbh, I'm not sure about the practices of Shaolin in the MKU since they don't get much focus outside of Kang and Lao. 

Of course, we see Kang denying his feelings for Kitana to Lao in both Shaolin Monks and MK9.

----------


## Agent Z

Does anyone feel like Lui Kang's character taking on a darker role can be traced back to the first film? In that continuity, he was just out for revenge and had lot of doubt and guilt, whereas in the original game he was the only character who was fighting for solely altruistic reasons. Fast forward to MK Deception where his corpse is resurrected as an enforcer for the corrupted Raiden and is used as a weapon against his friends. His ending in MK 9 has him going mad with power and killing Raiden (interestingly enough Shang's ending has him as the new hope for Earth when Lui goes over the deep end).

----------


## simbob4000

> Does anyone feel like Lui Kang's character taking on a darker role can be traced back to the first film? In that continuity, he was just out for revenge and had lot of doubt and guilt, whereas in the original game he was the only character who was fighting for solely altruistic reasons. Fast forward to MK Deception where his corpse is resurrected as an enforcer for the corrupted Raiden and is used as a weapon against his friends. His ending in MK 9 has him going mad with power and killing Raiden (interestingly enough Shang's ending has him as the new hope for Earth when Lui goes over the deep end).


No I don't. I just get the feeling that Ed Boon doesn't like him.

----------


## The Chou Lives

Yeah Liu was pretty much a Bruce Lee expy who is really one noted in saving day 1-4 then got darker died and in new time line got darker in tone.

Honestly still peeved Jade got the axe and apparently no Baraka but, but this game looks awesome. And yeah as of 9 Raidens stupidity makes me want to kill him, badly.

----------


## wjowski

> Couldn't have picked a better song.


Oh?

----------


## simbob4000

The movies theme song is so good that they've never used it in any of the video game stuff.

----------


## Sardorim

> Didn't he refuse because of his responsibilities as MK champion?


All things considered he should have taken the offer due to DA happening many years later.

----------


## wjowski

> The movies theme song is so good that they've never used it in any of the video game stuff.


At least it doesn't reek of 2001-era nu metal.

----------


## simbob4000

I'm just saying it's stupid they've never used that song. They took some stuff from the movie, but they didn't take the one thing people remember from it...even if they didn't see it.

----------


## Step

Yeah, it's pretty much one of the most iconic fighting game themes, IDK why they don't use it more often.

I also don't like Chop Suey as it makes me flash back to my try-hard phase when I was younger .-. buttt, that's a reason completely seprate from the game and the song so lol.

----------


## cc008

> Oh?


I stand by my statement.  :Smile:

----------


## simbob4000



----------


## Step

> 


Bah, removed  :Frown:  Before I even got a chance to see it OTL

----------


## Sardorim

There's a lot of vids up but it's crazy that some youtube channels that been up for a good while are trying this. It's like they think they're above the rules for this stuff.

----------


## simbob4000

> There's a lot of vids up but it's crazy that some youtube channels that been up for a good while are trying this. It's like they think they're above the rules for this stuff.


What rules? They aren't news sites signing NDAs, and sometimes you get stuff before the street date.

----------


## The Chou Lives

Ending note: If "that" is what it took to deal with the bad guy, why not do that in first place? And it seems going Deception route with a twist. Still hate Raidens like the plague.

----------


## Sardorim

I assume because they thought sealing was the only option as Shinnok is immortal. Johnny also barely beat him the first time around.

Next game seems to be setting up Onaga and possibly Blaze stuff to lead to MKA with Raiden flipping out as history always finds a way. So he's not gonna know how to save Earthrealm.

Shame Fujin, Li Mei, Frost, Reiko, and Rain weren't on the roster or dlc. Course we mat get another pack and with vets retiring in mkx I can see most of them getting in.




> What rules? They aren't news sites signing NDAs, and sometimes you get stuff before the street date.


YouTube still enforces it as does twitch. It doesn't benefit them not to do it as NRS is understandably not happy about the leaks. It's only a matter if time til they issue out fines to the retailers that broke street date as well or even.outright banning smaller ones if they were a reoccurring issue.

----------


## Gryphon

Midnight cant come soon enough.

----------


## Guest_1001

> Shame Fujin, Li Mei, Frost, Reiko, and Rain weren't on the roster or dlc. Course we mat get another pack and with vets retiring in mkx I can see most of them getting in.


Yeah, I expect to see many of them down the line. Fujin and Rain, definitely. Li Mei seems like a good chance too.

I have some thoughts on the story. It'll be very spoilery:

*spoilers:*
I preferred MK9's story but can't figure out why. I think overall, the stakes felt higher in MK9 -- Shao Kahn left Earthrealm in ruins, everyone died -- and more characters got their big moments. Raiden, Liu Kang, Sindel, Shao Kahn, Shang Tsung, Quan Chi ... all of them felt like bigger deals than any of the characters in MKX's story. I felt like Mileena was building to something but she didn't. I never felt like any of the new kids were that special either and Shinnok's plan seemed to be implemented awfully quick and solved equally as quickly. And Kotal Kahn didn't feel like a worthy successor to Shao Kahn, although at least he seemed smarter. Some of the new characters, especially Ferra/Torr, were REALLY undeveloped and uninteresting. Tanya and Rain just disappeared after a point.

Having said that, there were a few things I liked. D'Vorah was good. Sub-Zero was good. And the best thing about the whole story mode? SCORPION! He was the most interesting character they've ever had and I love him more as a human than I ever did as a revenant. He was just so fantastic. His "fuck Earthrealm, I just want Quan Chi" attitude was exactly what you want from a revenge storyline and Quan Chi's death was the one death that felt like a big deal.

I do have one thing to say though; I have NO idea why they bothered including Liu Kang, Kung Lao and Kitana as playable characters in this. It's very, very weird. In the story mode, they only came back at the tail end of the second act. It feels like they could have been replaced by new characters and there would be no issue. Plus, it would make MK9's deaths a lot more meaningful. Now, I don't care about the deaths of Baraka, Mileena or Quan Chi because, while I'm sure they'll stick for those three characters (I think they can do without them. Their stories are done), I also know that Netherrealm can just bring them back if they want.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Gryphon

Cassie cage, brawler variation = my main....love her

----------


## JCAll

> Next game seems to be setting up Onaga and possibly Blaze stuff to lead to MKA with Raiden flipping out as history always finds a way. *So he's not gonna know how to save Earthrealm.*


He hasn't been doing such a great job of it so far.  I would trust the fate of the world to Mokap over Raiden.

----------


## Jeremi

> Yeah, I expect to see many of them down the line. Fujin and Rain, definitely. Li Mei seems like a good chance too.
> 
> I have some thoughts on the story. It'll be very spoilery:
> 
> *spoilers:*
> I preferred MK9's story but can't figure out why. I think overall, the stakes felt higher in MK9 -- Shao Kahn left Earthrealm in ruins, everyone died -- and more characters got their big moments. Raiden, Liu Kang, Sindel, Shao Kahn, Shang Tsung, Quan Chi ... all of them felt like bigger deals than any of the characters in MKX's story. I felt like Mileena was building to something but she didn't. I never felt like any of the new kids were that special either and Shinnok's plan seemed to be implemented awfully quick and solved equally as quickly. And Kotal Kahn didn't feel like a worthy successor to Shao Kahn, although at least he seemed smarter. Some of the new characters, especially Ferra/Torr, were REALLY undeveloped and uninteresting. Tanya and Rain just disappeared after a point.
> 
> Having said that, there were a few things I liked. D'Vorah was good. Sub-Zero was good. And the best thing about the whole story mode? SCORPION! He was the most interesting character they've ever had and I love him more as a human than I ever did as a revenant. He was just so fantastic. His "fuck Earthrealm, I just want Quan Chi" attitude was exactly what you want from a revenge storyline and Quan Chi's death was the one death that felt like a big deal.
> 
> ...


*spoilers:*
While Mileena dying is a bit of a bummer, because she was one of my mains in MK9, but I'd have to agree with you.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Gryphon

Okay some thoughts. I couldn't get the hang of kung jin. starting to learn kotal kahn. Liu Kang is OP, scorpion's combos are hard to pull off for some reason. Cassie is amazing, and D'vorah  and Raiden are great for combos. Gonna learn Jax next

----------


## Step

story spoilers/Arcade ending spoilers:

*spoilers:*
You know, considering the ending, I wouldn't mind if Raiden was the big bad in the next game, just take his/Kotal Khan's Arcade Ending that he was so obsessed with protecting Earthrealm that he went too far, attacked the others realms and Kotal Khan enacted Mortal Kombat and there we go.

I didn't like that Kitana, Lui Kang and Kuna Lao in this game were still revenants in the story despite them being human in the other modes but this gives me hope for maybe Sindel DLC in the future!

Also Milenna getting killed by this new character who wasn't even the person Milenna was fighting against =/ but I like D'vorah so I'll get over it.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## simbob4000

Do we really need spoilers on a Mortal Kombat story?

----------


## Captain M

Kung Jin is confirmed to be gay! Awesome!!

----------


## Sardorim

> Do we really need spoilers on a Mortal Kombat story?


Not everyone has the game yet. So it's fair. Heck, I get nodded at gamefaqs for spoiling games that are over a decade old. 

I personally feel there should be a clause within a year. If you're spoiled at that point than you're at fault.

----------


## Gryphon

Btw about mileena

*spoilers:*
 there is an out for her return...its implied there are more than one of her created by shang tsung 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Gryphon

> Kung Jin is confirmed to be gay! Awesome!!


https://twitter.com/domcianciolo/sta...50845763301376

----------


## simbob4000

> Not everyone has the game yet. So it's fair. Heck, I get nodded at gamefaqs for spoiling games that are over a decade old. 
> 
> I personally feel there should be a clause within a year. If you're spoiled at that point than you're at fault.


No, I'm mean, it's Mortal Kombat. What's to "spoil"?

It wouldn't really matter, but this sites spoiler tags suck so much I can't get them to go away while on the iPad.

----------


## JCAll

> No, I'm mean, it's Mortal Kombat. What's to "spoil"?
> 
> It wouldn't really matter, but this sites spoiler tags suck so much I can't get them to go away while on the iPad.


Mortal Kombat has a very rich mythology that people have been following for decades.

----------


## cc008

> Mortal Kombat has a very rich mythology that people have been following for decades.


This. And a lot of people will be playing on 360 and ps3 and those versions don't come out until summer.

----------


## simbob4000

> Mortal Kombat has a very rich mythology that people have been following for decades.


I'm not sure if this is a joke.

----------


## cc008

> I not sure if this is a joke.


What about it makes it a joke?

----------


## simbob4000

> What about it makes it a joke?


The idea that the game has a very rich mythology. It's got a story, a story that's a complete convoluted mess. The story is also really really stupid. It was a fun stupid in the first two games, but the last four MK games (not counting this one, since I don't know it's story) have stories so dumb it makes you wonder what they were thinking.

----------


## The Chou Lives

> The idea that the game has a very rich mythology. It's got a story, a story that's a complete convoluted mess. The story is also really really stupid. It was a fun stupid in the first two games, but the last four MK games (not counting this one, since I don't know it's story) have stories so dumb it makes you wonder what they were thinking.


Well that is a bad tone in general for while the premise of MK does not take itself seriously at first it's plot in recent years is actually pretty damn series compared to other fighting game as of 9 and X death if via story mode seems permanent unless situation applies.

MK 1 was Enter The Dragon with mystic powers, 2 was same deal, different battle field. Three was Earth invaded, 4 a new non out world threat from a non mainstream game. Deadly Alliance was first step in shit getting really serious and Dark and kept til now.

X is that Raidens stopped Shao Khan,  preventing visions of MKA. However all of Raidens mistakes in handling the matter are biting him in the ass as a result. Also new generation of fighters and CHARACTER development. Holy shit what they did to Scorpion in story mode.

MK is doing a damn good job because it is keeping the fun but now finding a good excuse for it. Unlike say Street Fighter which recycles its shit again and again for no good reason.

----------


## Sardorim

Raiden hasn't stopped the return of Onaga or the coming of Blaze. Story and arcade endings hint to those events coming too.




> No, I'm mean, it's Mortal Kombat. What's to "spoil"?
> 
> It wouldn't really matter, but this sites spoiler tags suck so much I can't get them to go away while on the iPad.


Mortal Kombat has the best story and lore out if any fighting game in my opinion. Heck, 6 million+ viewed the Mortal Kombat 9 story on youtube. Mortal Kombat X also has a comic series too.

----------


## Step

> The idea that the game has a very rich mythology. It's got a story, a story that's a complete convoluted mess. The story is also really really stupid. It was a fun stupid in the first two games, but the last four MK games (not counting this one, since I don't know it's story) have stories so dumb it makes you wonder what they were thinking.


People really care about stories, even in fighting games. My friend won't even discuss Mortal Kombat X with me out of fear that I'll spoil him on the story, and he's one of those people that go to tournaments and plays competitively so I was surprised.

----------


## JCAll

> The idea that the game has a very rich mythology. It's got a story, a story that's a complete convoluted mess. The story is also really really stupid. It was a fun stupid in the first two games, but the last four MK games (not counting this one, since I don't know it's story) have stories so dumb it makes you wonder what they were thinking.


That you don't find Mortal Kombat's plot compelling doesn't discount my point.  There are absolutely people that have been eagerly following Mortal Kombat's story since the early 90s.

----------


## Sardorim

The mk story and characters are what kept the franchise going in the 3d era as the gameplay was... Yeah.

Anyway, Invasion Boss Mileena is pure evil.

----------


## Double 0

> The mk story and characters are what kept the franchise going in the 3d era as the gameplay was... Yeah.


Exactly.  MK's gameplay only became tourney player worthy in MK9.  It wasn't the main draw of the franchise; it was totally about aesthetic and the lore.

Not all fighting games are built around tournament players.  And they honestly shouldn't be.

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

I haven't beaten the story mode yet, but....

*spoilers:*
I'm HATING all of this Cage/Blade melodrama. I honestly wish they weren't in the game and we only had their daughter, Cassie. Does this mess get any better?
*end of spoilers*

On a side note, the game play is a lot of fun.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Exactly.  MK's gameplay only became tourney player worthy in MK9.  It wasn't the main draw of the franchise; it was totally about aesthetic and the lore.
> 
> Not all fighting games are built around tournament players.  And they honestly shouldn't be.


UMK3 had a long life as a tournament game.

----------


## Gryphon

I wish Smoke was back...human smoke had so much untapped potential as a character

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Unlike say Street Fighter which recycles its shit again and again for no good reason.


Street Fighter was never about telling a story as Capcom doesn't give a crap about it and the games are better for it.

----------


## Sardorim

Eh, I don't like SF because its story is so bad. They've been rehashing the same plotlines since SF1 for the characters.




> I haven't beaten the story mode yet, but....
> 
> *spoilers:*
> I'm HATING all of this Cage/Blade melodrama. I honestly wish they weren't in the game and we only had their daughter, Cassie. Does this mess get any better?
> *end of spoilers*
> 
> On a side note, the game play is a lot of fun.


*spoilers:*
It does later on as Sonya regrets her decisions and they're a family again at the end.
*end of spoilers*

I also suggest reading the ongoing MKX comic.

Can't wait for Frost to return as scheduled and how they'll get her to join the Lin Kuei in this timeline.

*spoilers:*
Sub-Zero even tells Sonya in an intro between them before fights that Frost is Lin Kuei when Sonya asks if there are any female Lin Kuei.
*end of spoilers*




> I wish Smoke was back...human smoke had so much untapped potential as a character


Always MK11 as he's free now... But all Enera nowadays.

----------


## The Chou Lives

> Raiden hasn't stopped the return of Onaga or the coming of Blaze. Story and arcade endings hint to those events coming too.


Raidens said in story mode his visions stopped. Visions of Shao Khan and MKA so future is undecided but Onaga and Blaze will show up again. Also Reiko with Havik are trying to cause something.

So the future? Who knows but as it is going it is promising.

----------


## Agent Z

> I wish Smoke was back...human smoke had so much untapped potential as a character


Especially with that enenra connection. Maybe the cult he was sacrificed for was had connections to Shinnok.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Eh, I don't like SF because its story is so bad. They've been rehashing the same plotlines since SF1 for the characters.


Your doing it wrong. SF is always about the game. It always relied on outside sources to make something out the excuse plot. 

Back to MK, the online for this is horrible. It feels like I'm underwater half the time. It's a roll of the dice if I can execute any of my combos and setups.

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

> *spoilers:*
> It does later on as Sonya regrets her decisions and they're a family again at the end.
> *end of spoilers*
> 
> I also suggest reading the ongoing MKX comic.
> 
> Can't wait for Frost to return as scheduled and how they'll get her to join the Lin Kuei in this timeline.
> 
> *spoilers:*
> ...


Actually, they're quarrelling isn't what bugs me so much as the attention it received. I finished the story mode and I'm glad they shift the focus away from Johnny and Sonya a bit during the second half of the game.
Frost should be pretty cool if they add her as a playable character.

For MK11, I hope that Smoke and Jade come back.

----------


## Gryphon

> Eh, I don't like SF because its story is so bad. They've been rehashing the same plotlines since SF1 for the characters.
> 
> 
> 
> *spoilers:*
> It does later on as Sonya regrets her decisions and they're a family again at the end.
> *end of spoilers*
> 
> 
> ...


But the enenra wasn't evil in MK9.. It killed the cult for what they did and lived as a human like he was before the sacrifice. Quan chi made him evil

----------


## Sardorim

It's evil due to Quan Chi and even with no Quan Chi the corruption is too great.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Sub-Zero's unbreakable variation is useless. Ice aura and barrier ain't good enough to sustain a style of it's own. Those moves should have been added to the Grand Master variation as ice clone does a better job of providing a defensive style.

----------


## simbob4000

> Well that is a bad tone in general for while the premise of MK does not take itself seriously at first it's plot in recent years is actually pretty damn series compared to other fighting game as of 9 and X death if via story mode seems permanent unless situation applies.
> 
> MK 1 was Enter The Dragon with mystic powers, 2 was same deal, different battle field. Three was Earth invaded, 4 a new non out world threat from a non mainstream game. Deadly Alliance was first step in shit getting really serious and Dark and kept til now.
> 
> X is that Raidens stopped Shao Khan,  preventing visions of MKA. However all of Raidens mistakes in handling the matter are biting him in the ass as a result. Also new generation of fighters and CHARACTER development. Holy shit what they did to Scorpion in story mode.
> 
> MK is doing a damn good job because it is keeping the fun but now finding a good excuse for it. Unlike say Street Fighter which recycles its shit again and again for no good reason.


Deadly Alliance was it's first big steps into truly becoming a convoluted mess. I'm not sure I would say it got dark and serious, the idea that it's serious is funny, but those games are when they went beyond stupid with the story. It's appreciated that MK tries to have some kind of story mode in the games, but please lets not pretend that they're stories are good, or even well told in any way. Although I'm not talking about the story mode of this game, since I haven't played it yet.

----------


## The Chou Lives

Arcade endings, depends. Erron Black Jax and Sonya mesh well. Sub Zero was lame.

Cassie Cage is a big eff you to a certain guy in Deception which makes me laugh. Scorpion, Raidens and Kotal make sense.

Milenas was interesting. Liu Kangs makes sense in context and Kitanas just left a bad taste in my mouth.

Not commenting on rest.

----------


## JCAll

> Deadly Alliance was it's first big steps into truly becoming a convoluted mess. I'm not sure I would say it got dark and serious, the idea that it's serious is funny, but those games are when they went beyond stupid with the story. It's appreciated that MK tries to have some kind of story mode in the games, but please lets not pretend that they're stories are good, or even well told in any way. Although I'm not talking about the story mode of this game, since I haven't played it yet.


There was nothing really convoluted about DA.  Quan Chi and Shang Tsung team up to assassinate Shaor Kahn and Liu Kang, and have to be stopped before they can steal countless souls to resurrect an ancient invincible army.  There, one sentence.

Now, Deception and Armageddon get flack for their plot central original characters being shit, rightfully so because they absolutely were, but there was nothing wrong with the actual plots of either game.  You want a Mortal Kombat game with a terrible plot, it's MKvsDCU.

----------


## The Chou Lives

> There was nothing really convoluted about DA.  Quan Chi and Shang Tsung team up to assassinate Shaor Kahn and Liu Kang, and have to be stopped before they can steal countless souls to resurrect an ancient invincible army.  There, one sentence.
> 
> Now, Deception and Armageddon get flack for their plot central original characters being shit, rightfully so because they absolutely were, but there was nothing wrong with the actual plots of either game.  You want a Mortal Kombat game with a terrible plot, it's MKvsDCU.



Agreed, what made ps2 era MKA bad were most of the new guys and the "stars" of Deception and MKA were bland, bad.

----------


## Gryphon

So some people are saying that Arcade MK 1-3 might be coming as DLC

----------


## simbob4000

> Agreed, what made ps2 era MKA bad were most of the new guys and the "stars" of Deception and MKA were bland, bad.


Also the gameplay was terrible.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> So some people are saying that Arcade MK 1-3 might be coming as DLC


That were be pointless as MK Arcade Collection exists. 




> Agreed, what made ps2 era MKA bad were most of the new guys and the "stars" of Deception and MKA were bland, bad.


Those games were hated because the gameplay sucked. No amount of good story and characters will make up for a game being crap.

----------


## Gryphon

> That were be pointless as MK Arcade Collection exists.


Not on PS4 and Xbox One

----------


## JCAll

> Also the gameplay was terrible.


Also that.  One Fatality total for the entire game...what were they thinking!?

----------


## simbob4000

> Also that.  One Fatality total for the entire game...what were they thinking!?


Well, the fatalities aren't gameplay. But they really messed up the fatalities with Mortal Kombat: Armageddon.

----------


## simbob4000

Can't believe I hadn't heard about this before. Consumable Easy Fatalities: 5 for $1, 30 for $5. Surprised I didn't hear more about something so stupid, and kind of gross.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Can't believe I hadn't heard about this before. Consumable Easy Fatalities: 5 for $1, 30 for $5. Surprised I didn't hear more about something so stupid, and kind of gross.


Microtransactions in general are gross in games that ain't F2P. I find the easy fatalities to be idiot tax. If someone can't be bothered to do an easy input for a post-match cutscene and their wallets deserve to be drained. I'm just glad none of the microtransactions don't effect the competitive element.

----------


## Sardorim

> Agreed, what made ps2 era MKA bad were most of the new guys and the "stars" of Deception and MKA were bland, bad.


True ebough but some 3d era characters like Frost, Fujin, Onaga, and the such are worth saving.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

The 3D era characters have it rough. Thus far most of them have been used as canon fodder. Hsu Hao and Mavado were killed off in the comic, Erron Black tells Kano he killed Korba in their pre-battle dialogue, the poor bastard from Cassie's ending, *spoilers:*
Bo'Rai'Cho being tortured by Shinnok.  I was honestly surprised that nothing bad happened to Li Mei when showed up in story mode as an NPC. One of the lucky ones.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Agent Z

What did people have against Bo Rai Cho and Hsu Hoa specifically? I've read about the hate but have yet to see the concrete reasons behind it.

----------


## simbob4000

> What did people have against Bo Rai Cho and Hsu Hoa specifically? I've read about the hate but have yet to see the concrete reasons behind it.


They're garbage. Bo Rai Cho is terrible in basically every way a fighting game character could be. He's a terrible design on top of a concept that doesn't fit with his moves...and his moves suck. A better question would be: Why would anyone like Bo Rai Cho? The character isn't even ironically good.

----------


## simbob4000

Seems too bad they killed Kobra off, even if he sucked. A Ryu, Ken, Ryo (and more) type character could have been interesting in a 2D Mortal Kombat game. Guess they could always just make up another cooler looking one to fill the same role, which would be better anyways.

----------


## Sardorim

Arcade Endings are Non-Canon unless these things confirm it.

WoG.

The next MK Game.

The MKX Comics.

Though I have a feeling that characters like Kobra may be ruled canonically dead as he was never popular and isn't highly demanded.




> What did people have against Bo Rai Cho and Hsu Hoa specifically? I've read about the hate but have yet to see the concrete reasons behind it.


BRC was a "silly" character that's why. That and he's an obese old dude so a very hard sell from the get go. He also fulfills his roles just fine as an NPC as he's only really needed to be someone's master.

Hsu Hao was kinda just "Meh". He wasn't really cared for, his hate didn't start til Boon started pushing that and fans latched on as no one really cared to defend Hsu Hao as he was so highly underdeveloped and wasn't visually appealing.

General consensus is that these 3D era characters have the most potential and pretty decent to very strong followings.

*Frost* (She's an overly arrogant, egoistic and overconfident young female Sub-Zero who's way faster and has a much more offensive moveset. She also got boosted a lot by the comics which is giving her ties to Cassie, Sonya, Jacqui, Sub-Zero (He recruits her in this timeline as well), Scorpion, and possibly Takeda as well as possibly others for future appearances. Not to mention that she's a Ninja and is technically the only "Official" female Ninja in Mortal Kombat while the others are Unofficial Ninja as they aren't actually Ninja. Frost is also said to be one of the MK team's favorite characters as per their messages in the past (She was one of the first if not first fully finished character for Deadly Alliance and was the first true Next Generation Mortal Kombat character) and her Kombat Kard. However, while she's pretty popular her haters are VERY vocal. Hence why most Frost topics end up with fights between her fans and her haters and that has made her one of the most talked about female MK characters which has helped keep her exposed to casuals. Though note that even her haters admit that because she's not only a Ninja and a Cyromancer but tied to the highly popular Sub-Zero that she's very marketable.)
*Fujin* (He almost made it into MK9 and many are VERY disappointed he wasn't on the MKX roster. Especially after Chapter 1, Boon even jokes about Fujin's popularity on Cassie's selfie fatality and fans having speculated him as a secret unlock.)
*Havik* (He was always a fan favorite and the comics has only given him even more exposure to a new generation of Mortal Kombat fans and like Frost and Reiko the comics gave him a big boost. His mk9 cameos also helped too. Not to mention that Havik is by and far the most popular character introduced in Deception.)
*Hotaru* (To flesh out the Order Realm and to act as the foil to Havik, he's also a huge jerk and hypocrite which adds to his character.)
*Kenshi*  (He's a blind swordsman with TP and TK. His design is also amazing and his MK9 appearance made him highly popular.)
*Li Mei* (Surprisingly she garnered a pretty decent fanbase and is the 3rd most popular 3D era female after Frost and Tanya.)
*Onaga* (He's the Dragon King and a very cool looking Big Bad, he's also an amazing manipulator and he's the guy that was ahead of Shao Khan. So it's no surprise that many want him back for MK11 as the Big Bad.)
*Quan Chi* (Fans like him because he's a huge manipulator and Boon and co. promoted him hard.)
*Reiko* (He was considered a joke for the longest time but the comics gave him a complete makeover personality and importance wise. Fans were loving this new take on Reiko and were disappointed that he wasn't in MKX and possibly dies in the comics before the MKX time skip.)
*Sareena* (Her ties to Bi Han makes her very popular as their storyline was never resolved. However, due to this fans generally don't want her at all if Bi Han isn't on the roster.)
*Shinnok* (MKM and MK4 are the main reasons, though he's usually considered lesser than Shao Khan and Onaga. Fans also accepted that he was inevitable after MK9 so they got behind him.)
*Tanya* (The most desired and popular 3D era female character, only Frost and possibly Li Mei come close to her popularity.)

Of those Quan Chi, Reiko, and Shinnok seem to be out of future MK stuff for the near future so the list grows shorter.

These 3D characters are either mixed feelings about to outright hated as well as being pretty unpopular and/or unrequested.

*Ashrah* (While met with mixed opinions she does have potential but she often is wrongly called a Female Raiden despite having nothing to do with him. However, her story could really garner merit due to how MKX ended.)
*Blaze* (Many felt that he was underwhelming as a villain. Especially after Shao Khan, Shinnok, and Onaga. However, fans agree that if Armageddon's plotline is explored in the new timeline than Blaze is needed.)
*Bo' Rai Cho* (He's considered a joke, his puking and farting was not well received, and many feel that if he has to show up than NPC works.)
*Daegon* (He wasn't met all that well for a villain.)
*Dairou* (Just not any buzz for him... His back slam is also hated because it was game breaking. His design is also not liked either.)
*Darrius* (Guy just never garnered any buzz, most likely because his story was so closed off from the rest of Deception.)
*Drahmin* (He has vocal fans but most hate him for being that ugly dude in a diaper.)
*Hsu Hao* (He was "meh", he wasn't universally hated until Boon started hating on Hsu Hao and fans jumped behind him.)
*Jarek* (Considered a poor man's Kano. His character personality made him come off as being very unintelligent too)
*Kai* (Many didn't see the need for him as we already had Liu Kang and Kung Lao at the time to represent the Shaolin. His story and personality was pretty bland too.)
*Kira* (Fans never let it go that she took a lot from Sonya and Kano.)
*Kobra* (Often said to be a Ken clone which is why he's hated so much. His story also didn't resonate well with fans.)
*Mavado* (He has some interest but fans preferred Kabal for the Hook Swords, he was also killed in the comics I believe.)
*Meat* (A joke character which served no story purpose or even character purpose. He's just not liked, though he does cameo in MKX in Quan Chi's stage.)
*Mokap* (Another joke character that fans didn't like and felt he never should have been made.)
*Moloch* (His ugly form, his lack of intelligence and personality, as well as his hunched over form made him very disliked. That and being mostly naked.)
*Two-Legged Motaro* (Fans HATED this version of Motaro.)
*Nitara* (She's often insulted and said to be a Pirate Vampire only lame.)
*Shujinko* (Man, he's like one of the most hated characters by fans due to how Onaga played him.)
*Taven* (He's said to be pretty boring as a lead and not very interesting. However he is plot important so his return is inevitable.)


So 12 vs 20 right there. That shows very badly for the 3D characters as almost double couldn't garner buzz or are even outright hated than liked.

----------


## The Chou Lives

Mavado, Hsuo Hao, Kobra, and Moloch will likely not be showing up as their gone. Moloch is in a Quan Chi intro, mainly his head, not attached to his body.

Edit: I doubt Drahmin will make a appearance as he was hard as hell to animate and not even popular.

And Takeda/ Kenshi endings support MKA time line stuff.

----------


## Sardorim

Well, we'll see what endings end up as canon and maybe they'll revamp Taven, Daegon, and Blaze like they did with Reiko.

----------


## JCAll

> *Nitara* (She's often insulted and said to be a Pirate Vampire only lame.)


I kind of like Nitara.  She just has no relation to the plot and no reason to ever be seen again.

----------


## simbob4000

> I kind of like Nitara.  She just has no relation to the plot and no reason to ever be seen again.


She's also a terrible design. Really, the problem with basically all 3D era MK characters is they're a combination of bad design with boring or stupid moves (the move thing isn't helped by them not knowing what the hell they were doing when it came to 3D). Something's they get uninteresting concept on top of those too. Nitara looks like some crappy generic sexy vampire drawing you would have seen on someone's old stupid Angelfire page. Frost is much the same thing.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> I kind of like Nitara.  She just has no relation to the plot and no reason to ever be seen again.


It's a fighting game. Plot isn't gonna keep a character from appearing. If a character can fill a gameplay role then they good to go.

----------


## JCAll

> It's a fighting game. Plot isn't gonna keep a character from appearing. If a character can fill a gameplay role then they good to go.


Yeah, I know, but I still hate when games do that.  I mean, Mokap had as many interpersonal relationships as her.  Even Dan Hibiki is important to the Street Fighter series.  And those are joke characters.  But her entire contribution to Mortal Kombat amounted to basically opening a door.  A role that could have been played by a stiff breeze.  Which is bad for me because I did like her.  Her design was a bit off though.  Midway never did figure out wings.  

Or hind legs.  Poor Motaro.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> They're garbage. Bo Rai Cho is terrible in basically every way a fighting game character could be. He's a terrible design on top of a concept that doesn't fit with his moves...and his moves suck. A better question would be: Why would anyone like Bo Rai Cho? The character isn't even ironically good.


Bo Rai Cho could be cool.  Drop the farts and vomits and model him after Sammo Hung.  Problem solved.

----------


## Sardorim

> She's also a terrible design. Really, the problem with basically all 3D era MK characters is they're a combination of bad design with boring or stupid moves (the move thing isn't helped by them not knowing what the hell they were doing when it came to 3D). Something's they get uninteresting concept on top of those too. Nitara looks like some crappy generic sexy vampire drawing you would have seen on someone's old stupid Angelfire page. Frost is much the same thing.


I wouldn't say basically all as the fanbase generally agrees on those 12. It's the other 20 that really bring it down. That's pretty huge as mk1-2 characters are well liked.

Though mk3 had unlike characters like Sheeva, Stryker, and the such but nowhere as large a chunk as the 3d era games.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Only dislike for Sheeva I've seen is being bottom tier in every game she's been in. Especially true for MK9 when the character was a mix-up grappler of all things. Made much worse that the grapples were blockable. She never stood a chance.

----------


## Cypher

Pretty funny how they turned Sub-Zero into the vague unfriendly-ish one now. And Scorpion is now the more heroic one, guess thats more due to popularity. It used to be reversed.

Sub-Zero looks amazing, along with having some of the most badass lines in the game. And his first fatality, oh so satisfying.

----------


## Step

Yo man, Sheeva is a boss, she was my third most wanted for MKX after Jade and Sindel, plus both her fatalities in MK9 were some of my favourites.
The one where she rips the arms off the opponent, beats them with it and then claps with them was amaze, it just always amused me lol.




> Pretty funny how they turned Sub-Zero into the vague unfriendly-ish one now. And Scorpion is now the more heroic one, guess thats more due to popularity. It used to be reversed.
> 
> Sub-Zero looks amazing, along with having some of the most badass lines in the game. And his first fatality, oh so satisfying.


After viewing Story Mode, I would not classify Scorpion as "heroic".

*spoilers:*
He pretty much ruined everything for everyone over his selfish desire for revenge
*end of spoilers*

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

Does anyone know when those Living Tower things are supposed to start?

Also, since the game has been out for a while, are there any older characters that you've found yourself starting to use in this new game that you never used much in a prior game? I'm starting to use Raiden a bit and Kitana might actually start becoming my main. I never paid much attention to them in previous installments.

----------


## simbob4000

> Pretty funny how they turned Sub-Zero into the vague unfriendly-ish one now. And Scorpion is now the more heroic one, guess thats more due to popularity. It used to be reversed.
> 
> Sub-Zero looks amazing, along with having some of the most badass lines in the game. And his first fatality, oh so satisfying.


Scorpion is Ed Boon's favorite character.

----------


## Sardorim

> Only dislike for Sheeva I've seen is being bottom tier in every game she's been in. Especially true for MK9 when the character was a mix-up grappler of all things. Made much worse that the grapples were blockable. She never stood a chance.


That is true but she 2as never hugely popular nor was Kintaro. Goro was the star Shokan and us leagues ahead or the others. Hence while I believe Sheeva and Kintaro will die in the comics to build up Kotal Khan. Sorta like how D'Vita was built up in the mkx story by killing 2 certain characters.

----------


## simbob4000

> I wouldn't say basically all as the fanbase generally agrees on those 12. It's the other 20 that really bring it down. That's pretty huge as mk1-2 characters are well liked.
> 
> Though mk3 had unlike characters like Sheeva, Stryker, and the such but nowhere as large a chunk as the 3d era games.


Really, I would say Kenshi is pretty much the only interesting character to come out of the 3D games. Quan Chi doesn't actually come from MK4, he was in both the Sub-Zero game and the USA cartoon before that. I've never seen anyone have anything good to say about Onaga; the boss characters made up for those Xbox/PS2 era MK games were all garbage, some of the worst characters they've put out. Frost is like someone's half-assed DeviantArt female Sub-Zero with "cool" frozen hair. Ashrah was interesting looking, but I don't really remember her moves. Shumjinko and Kobra are kind of interesting from a concept standpoint, but they would have done better to make make them more like Ryu (and other "shoto clone") and Pai Mei/Fung Sheng Wu Chi.

Yeah MK 3 has some bad characters too. It also got away from the aesthetic of Mortal Kombat, which was pretty weird at the time.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> That is true but she 2as never hugely popular nor was Kintaro. Goro was the star Shokan and us leagues ahead or the others. Hence while I believe Sheeva and Kintaro will die in the comics to build up Kotal Khan. Sorta like how D'Vita was built up in the mkx story by killing 2 certain characters.


Kintaro is hardly used because there's nothing unique about him. He's a tiger striped Goro. It's up to the developers to make him something beyond a redundant character and haven't done it.

I'm not gonna worry about Sheeva as she's one of the few true grapplers the series has. She'll show up when there's a need for her. Sadly Torr/Ferra, Jax and Kano are the designated grapplers of the game. Liu Kang isn't terribly popular either and he's suppose to be the main character of the series.

----------


## Sardorim

> Really, I would say Kenshi is pretty much the only interesting character to come out of the 3D games. Quan Chi doesn't actually come from MK4, he was in both the Sub-Zero game and the USA cartoon before that. I've never seen anyone have anything good to say about Onaga; the boss characters made up for those Xbox/PS2 era MK games were all garbage, some of the worst characters they've put out. Frost is like someone's half-assed DeviantArt female Sub-Zero with "cool" frozen hair. Ashrah was interesting looking, but I don't really remember her moves. Shumjinko and Kobra are kind of interesting from a concept standpoint, but they would have done better to make make them more like Ryu (and other "shoto clone") and Pai Mei/Fung Sheng Wu Chi.
> 
> Yeah MK 3 has some bad characters too. It also got away from the aesthetic of Mortal Kombat, which was pretty weird at the time.


Kenshi is the top but he us by no means the only well liked 3d character with potential. Than, of course, there are stuff like the comics that turned Reiko from a joke into a very desired and important character. Than there's Frost whose apparently loyal this time around and thanks to comics and story she now has ties to Cassie, Jacqui, SZ, Scorpion, and possibly Takeda as Frost joins the LK way after Takeda joined the SR.

So those 12 are also liked due to their potential as well.

-

I don't know, Sheeva could very well get the ax in the comics alongside Kintaro. 

Anyway, it's quite sad that the Centaurs are ignored after Motaro died. Were they exterminated?

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Anyway, it's quite sad that the Centaurs are ignored after Motaro died. Were they exterminated?


They could have done the same thing Goro's race did and sat out the civil war. Of course if his race had more than a single character it would help a lot.

----------


## JCAll

> They could have done the same thing Goro's race did and sat out the civil war. Of course if his race had more than a single character it would help a lot.


And if they could animate hind legs...

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> And if they could animate hind legs...


Animating hind legs isn't the problem. Motaro and the rest of Centaurs will be difficult to implement being in equal terms with humanoid characters. They'll have to alter X-rays, fatalities, knockdowns, launches and other attack properties specifically for them. Too much work then they willing to give to make a single character work.

----------


## Captain M

Man Kung Jin is really good. I memorized a lot of moves for him which I actually don't do normally since I'm a filthy casual. But I think I'm pretty good with Kung Jin.

----------


## Sardorim

> Animating hind legs isn't the problem. Motaro and the rest of Centaurs will be difficult to implement being in equal terms with humanoid characters. They'll have to alter X-rays, fatalities, knockdowns, launches and other attack properties specifically for them. Too much work then they willing to give to make a single character work.


Seems that they could work for QTE and cutscenes...

Course they would need a model as Fujin and Frost have a full model despite not being fightable.

Course that may be because NRS uses the same fighting model for cutscenes.

----------


## simbob4000

> Animating hind legs isn't the problem. Motaro and the rest of Centaurs will be difficult to implement being in equal terms with humanoid characters. They'll have to alter X-rays, fatalities, knockdowns, launches and other attack properties specifically for them. Too much work then they willing to give to make a single character work.


The hind legs thing was some stupid bs thing they said they couldn't do in the Xbox era games. It had noting to do with X-rays and those other things, they just said they wouldn't work with the 3D movement.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Seems that they could work for QTE and cutscenes...
> 
> Course they would need a model as Fujin and Frost have a full model despite not being fightable.
> 
> Course that may be because NRS uses the same fighting model for cutscenes.


QTEs have no place in the main game. It's the laziest way for a developer to put a interactive set piece in their game. I hated the fact they were in the story mode. I was like excuse me NRS, I can fight Sub-Zero and Scorpion myself within this plane. I don't need QTEs to do it for me. If you insist on having them both fight Johnny simultaneously then restate the tag mechanics from MK9. It will achieve the same affect. 




> The hind legs thing was some stupid bs thing they said they couldn't do in the Xbox era games. It had noting to do with X-rays and those other things, they just said they wouldn't work with the 3D movement.


I was speaking of their inclusion in the current set of games. I wasn't aware of the reasoning of the hind legs in MKA. That does sound like bullshit.

----------


## simbob4000

I didn't think they gave a reason why they still weren't doing them.

----------


## Gryphon

The PS4 version is borked right npw

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> The hind legs thing was some stupid bs thing they said they couldn't do in the Xbox era games. It had noting to do with X-rays and those other things, they just said they wouldn't work with the 3D movement.


Well, it wasn't _just_ that.  It was also a memory and programming issue as Motaro would require unique animations for all the throws, fatalities, death traps, etc.

----------


## JCAll

> Well, it wasn't _just_ that.  It was also a memory and programming issue as Motaro would require unique animations for all the throws, fatalities, death traps, etc.


Isn't that what we have DLC for?  So developers can do the extra work for the people that are literally begging to be able to throw more money at them?  Has DLC become so toxic that we've forgotten the good things it was meant to bring us?

Or you could just make him a boss.  Just give him is own stage and make him immune to everything that are giving them programming issues, and chalk it up to boss immunity.  It's not like Motaro was ever meant to be playable...or fair.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Isn't that what we have DLC for?  So developers can do the extra work for the people that are literally begging to be able to throw more money at them?  Has DLC become so toxic that we've forgotten the good things it was meant to bring us?


It kinda has with microtransactions rearing it's ugly head in full price games, every major game having a season pass that's half the price of the game itself and being selective about which DLC is included with it, day one DLC being more common. I'm not gonna blame anyone for not feeling that the base game no longer feeling like a complete package anymore. To me this comes across as a way for publishers to get more money out of games without rising the price on them.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> Isn't that what we have DLC for?  So developers can do the extra work for the people that are literally begging to be able to throw more money at them?  Has DLC become so toxic that we've forgotten the good things it was meant to bring us?


DLC wasn't a big thing back in 2006.  




> Or you could just make him a boss.  Just give him is own stage and make him immune to everything that are giving them programming issues, and chalk it up to boss immunity.  It's not like Motaro was ever meant to be playable...or fair.


MKA's big gimmick was that every past character would be playable.  Why would Motaro be the lone exception to that?  He's not popular or important enough to warrant the extra attention.

----------


## Agent Z

About that ending 

*spoilers:
A popular theory on tv tropes is that Lui and Kitana aren't so much scared of ark Raiden, but are merely happy that he's taken a more aggressive stance in protecting Earth. Anyone agree?
end of spoilers*

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> About that ending 
> 
> *spoilers:
> A popular theory on tv tropes is that Lui and Kitana aren't so much scared of ark Raiden, but are merely happy that he's taken a more aggressive stance in protecting Earth. Anyone agree?
> end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
I'm sure their happy. Dark Raiden being gunho about protecting Earthrealm will alienate him from his remaining allies, easily spark another war with other realm and Lui and Kitana will be there to pick up the pieces.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Sardorim

To get Hotshot Johnny Cage you need to do Survivor King if The Hill and get a 10 win kill streak.

You can do this in public rooms which has lead to boosting.

Revenant Kung Lao requires 25-30 KoTH wins but thet don't have to be consecutive.

----------


## JCAll

> DLC wasn't a big thing back in 2006.  
> 
> 
> 
> MKA's big gimmick was that every past character would be playable.  Why would Motaro be the lone exception to that?  He's not popular or important enough to warrant the extra attention.


I was talking more for MK9 or MKX.  There was no salvaging Armageddon.

----------


## simbob4000



----------


## Sardorim

Crazy lag there.

I never experienced it.

I use Fios and wired so that might help.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Crazy lag there.
> 
> I never experienced it.
> 
> I use Fios abd wired so that might help.


That wasn't lag. The player quit while the Fraction kill was being performed. The character's head would explode when there's a quitaity but the fraction kill being performed at the same time caused a glitch.

----------


## Step

Does anyone else find Sonya's design in this game to be so completly yawn? Like, it improved in a way over the last game in that she no longer has that jawline and that balloon chest, but at least her design was memorable, in this one it's like she has the face and design of an NPC, so forgettable and boring.

----------


## Agent Z

> Does anyone else find Sonya's design in this game to be so completly yawn? Like, it improved in a way over the last game in that she no longer has that jawline and that balloon chest, but at least her design was memorable, in this one it's like she has the face and design of an NPC, so forgettable and boring.


Well she's a military officer, so she wouldn't go for flashy.

----------


## Step

> Well she's a military officer, so she wouldn't go for flashy.


Well yeah, but wasn't she in the military since the beginning? I always thought she was pretty flashy.

Plus, I don't feel that way for the other military characters, I don't want her to go over-the-top, just a little something that gives her overall design some character. I look at her now and I just feel nothing from her design.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Does anyone else find Sonya's design in this game to be so completly yawn? Like, it improved in a way over the last game in that she no longer has that jawline and that balloon chest, but at least her design was memorable, in this one it's like she has the face and design of an NPC, so forgettable and boring.


I feel that way about Mileena. Mileena not dressed like a porn star feels wrong to me. It feels the mystique of the character lessen when hiding the pearly whites with the tame design.

----------


## Agent Z

Does anyone feel like the Revenants still have hope of going back to their former selves? Especially with Kung Lao's ending?




> I feel that way about Mileena. Mileena not dressed like a porn star feels wrong to me. It feels the mystique of the character lessen when hiding the pearly whites with the tame design.


I've heard a theory that Mileena's outfits, which tended to show more skin than Kitana's, were overcompensating for her face.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> About that ending 
> 
> *spoilers:
> A popular theory on tv tropes is that Lui and Kitana aren't so much scared of ark Raiden, but are merely happy that he's taken a more aggressive stance in protecting Earth. Anyone agree?
> end of spoilers*


That would make no sense. *spoilers:*
Why would they be happy?  They don't care about Earthrealm anymore.  Quan Chi's not even around to control them anymore and they still didn't go back.  Raiden went down there with the express purpose of threatening them with eternal torment if they got out of line and nothing about the expression on their faces suggested they were happy about it. 
*end of spoilers*

Sounds like wishful thinking.

----------


## JCAll

> Well yeah, but wasn't she in the military since the beginning? I always thought she was pretty flashy.
> 
> Plus, I don't feel that way for the other military characters, I don't want her to go over-the-top, just a little something that gives her overall design some character. I look at her now and I just feel nothing from her design.


We all miss yoga pants Sonya.

----------


## simbob4000

> Well she's a military officer, so she wouldn't go for flashy.


She's always been in the military, and she's in a weird comic book style military unit. Look at the stuff Nick Fury and The Boss from Metal Gear Solid wear.

----------


## Step

> We all miss yoga pants Sonya.


Yes ={
MK3 Sonya = Best Sonya

Kerri Hoskin is Sonya for me, not just the costume but she also has a very striking face


I think all the designs for Sonya were good in helping her stand out in the games though, despite whatever faults they may have had, except this one.

----------


## simbob4000



----------


## The_Greatest_Username

> I feel that way about Mileena. Mileena not dressed like a porn star feels wrong to me. It feels the mystique of the character lessen when hiding the pearly whites with the tame design.


I really like the new designs of the female characters, but to be honest, I think Mileena's costume should have mostly stayed the way it was from MK9. She's an intentionally ridiculous character.

----------


## JCAll

> I really like the new designs of the female characters, but to be honest, I think Mileena's costume should have mostly stayed the way it was from MK9. She's an intentionally ridiculous character.


Nah, it's just that everyone that works for Kahn is contractually obligated to wear as little clothing as they can stand.  She'll change back once he figures out how to get himself back alive and sets shop back up.

----------


## simbob4000

But she's playing queen in MKX.

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

Has anyone found the definitive way to get Kitana's Dark Empress costume?

----------


## Gryphon

> Has anyone found the definitive way to get Kitana's Dark Empress costume?


I got it via a living tower challenge

----------


## Black_Adam

Finished the story, was kinda meh. Some of the fights seemed like pure BS from a lore perspective especially the final one and I am not overly fond of these new "MK kids" . Add to that besides the kids, a lot of the new characters contributed very little to the story which was disappointing. MK9 was way better and shocking with all the character deaths, here it seemed like hardly anyone died,especially good guys.

Is the Jason DLC out? Anyone played as him have an opinion? Don't really care for the Kombat Pass only want Predator.

----------


## Step

> Finished the story, was kinda meh. Some of the fights seemed like pure BS from a lore perspective especially the final one and I am not overly fond of these new "MK kids" . Add to that besides the kids, a lot of the new characters contributed very little to the story which was disappointing. MK9 was way better and shocking with all the character deaths, here it seemed like hardly anyone died,especially good guys.
> 
> Is the Jason DLC out? Anyone played as him have an opinion? Don't really care for the Kombat Pass only want Predator.


The fights were all over the place, it especially showed in the end lol
*spoilers:*
In on scene, Kitana managed to successfully hold off 3 of the MK Kids and wound Jacqui and Takeda, in the next scene, a still wounded, still bleeding out Jacqui and Takeda manage to hold back not only Kitana, but also Kung Lao, Lui Kang and Smoke
*end of spoilers*

I just learned to deal with it lol

Jason DLC is out on the 5th of May =}

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## JCAll

> 


"It's gonna take more than a poke in the ribs to put down this old dog...yeah, that oughta do it."

----------


## Sardorim

Well, he should scare projectile spammers real good.

-

The fights weren't bad. Cassie beating Sindel is fine as Sindel is far weaker without the soul charge up.

Her beating he last boss fits too. She stood no chance than the green god energy gave her one. They're even explaining it more in the comics now as Havik wants Cassie's hidden god powers for himself.

----------


## wjowski

Only tangentially related but it's interesting how one of the biggest slasher movie icons around did not appear in the first movie in his franchise.

----------


## Step

Well, in case people didn't know but Tanya was redesigned! She looks real good now~


I'm so happy they didn't white wash her, after what happened to Jade in MK9, I wasn't sure.

Plus her face just doesn't look as weird now in general

----------


## Sardorim

Yeah, she was changed slightly based off fan feedback. Nothing huge though so I'm still on the belief that characters mia in mkx and/or are in mk9 outfits have no chance as dlc. There's the Revenant issue too as no Revenant skin is a default skin for any character.

----------


## Gryphon

Who do you want for the next round of DLC?

I want sareena,smoke and rain

----------


## Step

I've pretty much given up on Jade, but I'm still hoping Sindel makes it in! Now that we know Revenants are playable, I'm thinking she might have a shot, though I'm not holding my breath, but out of all the revenants, she was pretty much the most prominent one outside of the already playable ones.

ALSO, if we're just talking about wants not who we're expecting, Skarlet! she had a really cool design in the last game, and that whole blood thing she had going on was awesome, I was kinda hoping she'd be in this game and maybe be a bit more fleshed out but eh, I highly doubt she'll appear in this game though. Also Sheeva, but again, I don't think she'll appear this game.

I'm expecting Reiko, he seems to be a big player in the comics and I'm surprised he wasn't in the base game, also Rain, since Tanya was added in and they essentially share the same role, so maybe. Sareena looked really nice in Story Mode, she'd be fun! I want Li Mei too.

There are probably only going to be 2/3 extra DLC characters, so I'm not expecting all of them (if any since none of the characters I wanted got in the base game so maybe I'm just bad at predicting ;~; ) I just hope there are no more guest characters, both Jason and Predator are cool, but two is enough.

----------


## simbob4000

> Well, in case people didn't know but Tanya was redesigned! She looks real good now~
> 
> 
> I'm so happy they didn't white wash her, after what happened to Jade in MK9, I wasn't sure.
> 
> Plus her face just doesn't look as weird now in general


But Jade has always just be a tan version of Kitana.

----------


## simbob4000

I think I would rather have more guest characters as DLC. But I'm guessing the next round will have Baraka, Rain, and Sindel; since they've already got some moves.

PC Rain playable.

----------


## simbob4000

> I'm expecting Reiko, he seems to be a big player in the comics and I'm surprised he wasn't in the base game, also Rain, since Tanya was added in and they essentially share the same role, so maybe. Sareena looked really nice in Story Mode, she'd be fun! I want Li Mei too.


I'm expecting basically everyone that already has a model in the game before someone like Reiko.

----------


## Step

> But Jade has always just be a tan version of Kitana.


She has always been dark-skinned to me.

At least in game model was better than the awful-ness of her reveal render, but I guess talking about a MK9 character wouldn't really be relevant for this thread, I'm just happy Tanya looks good!




> I'm expecting basically everyone that already has a model in the game before someone like Reiko.


You may be right, I'm just surprised he wasn't seeing as he looks to be a power player in the comics.

----------


## simbob4000

> She has always been dark-skinned to me.
> 
> At least in game model was better than the awful-ness of her reveal render, but I guess talking about a MK9 character wouldn't really be relevant for this thread, I'm just happy Tanya looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right, I'm just surprised he wasn't seeing as he looks to be a power player in the comics.


Yeah, Jade always had a pretty good tan.

Haven't read the comics, but as far as the games go I would think that creating Kotal Khan to fill Reiko's old role would basically mean they weren't really looking to use him in the games.

----------


## Sardorim

> Who do you want for the next round of DLC?
> 
> I want sareena,smoke and rain


Frost, Fujin, and Rain.

Smoke has his mk9 outfit and is a revenant as well as a faction kill. His chances are 0% due to this in my opinion.

Sareena has her old outfit and with no Noob she's missing her biggest story hook.

-

Baraka does like 5 years before mkx, I say his chances are very low to 0.

As for the npcs... They're just using butchered versions of their mk9 moveset. Tanya, for example, was using stuff from like mk9 Kitana, now she has a completely new moveset. So an npc being fightable or not has no bearing, in my opinion, as they would need a new moveset anyway.

----------


## Step

> Frost, Fujin, and Rain.As for the npcs... They're just using butchered versions of their mk9 moveset. Tanya, for example, was using stuff from like mk9 Kitana, now she has a completely new moveset. So an npc being fightable or not has no bearing, in my opinion, as they would need a new moveset anyway.


Well, they'd have a model designed and ready, so that'd be convenient, right?

----------


## Agent Z

I've got some theories on the mirror matches in-universe;

1) Some of the mirrors are Shang Tsung in disguise. 

2) They could be versions of the characters pulled from the original timeline.

----------


## cc008

Give me Rain (and maybe Smoke) or give me death.

----------


## Step

> I've got some theories on the mirror matches in-universe;
> 
> 1) Some of the mirrors are Shang Tsung in disguise. 
> 
> 2) They could be versions of the characters pulled from the original timeline.


Haha, one of Reptiles-mirror Dialogue quotes, one of them says they're actually Shang Tsung.

I think Raiden also has mirror match that reference one of them has time travelled or something but IDK.

So yeah, the theory holds out well~ but I don't think they're canon or anything anyway~

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## Immortal Weapon

> I've got some theories on the mirror matches in-universe;
> 
> 1) Some of the mirrors are Shang Tsung in disguise. 
> 
> 2) They could be versions of the characters pulled from the original timeline.


The timeline thing is definitely true for Raiden mirror matches. Mileena mirror matches confirm that Shang Tsung created more than one in his flesh pits. Sub-Zero mirrors imply the other may be Bi-Han.

----------


## Gryphon

The game is not only still broken on PC but the big patch they talked about yesterday, that was supposed to fix the problems, just ended up breaking the game even worse

----------


## Step

Yeah, I heard some saves got corrupted, High Voltage man =/

And they're also working on PS360 ports? God OTL

----------


## Gryphon

> Yeah, I heard some saves got corrupted, High Voltage man =/
> 
> And they're also working on PS360 ports? God OTL

----------


## simbob4000



----------


## Xero Kaiser

> The game is not only still broken on PC but the big patch they talked about yesterday, that was supposed to fix the problems, just ended up breaking the game even worse


As much as I wanted the extra pretty PC version, High Voltage screwed up the ports of MK9 and Injustice, I wasn't about to take any chances with them.

----------


## simbob4000

> As much as I wanted the extra pretty PC version, High Voltage screwed up the ports of MK9 and Injustice, I wasn't about to take any chances with them.


Then again, you get mods and skins with the PC version.

----------


## Gryphon

> Then again, you get mods and skins with the PC version.


That's if you can even play it

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Then again, you get mods and skins with the PC version.


Doesn't mean anything if the game can't function properly.

----------


## Step

> 


looool yeah, I saw that, hilar!
I also heard bad stuff about their handling of MK9 and Injustice, so I don't know why they're working with them

----------


## simbob4000

Just saw this, thought you guys would like it. It unlocks the mobile skins.




> You don't have to logout of your wbid. Download a players kombat history in Ranked Player vs Player leaderboard and exit the leaderboard, dont download multiple at once. Download one at a time and exit. Keep repeating. On ps4 download the number 46 player if you want INJUSTICE scorpion. His main should be Kitana. You can strategically download, so someone who likes Jax proably has Jax s***. Now if someone here has all the unlocks, an easy way would be to let people friend you and download you real quick to get everything at once.
> 
> I got a bunch of stuff from downloading GrumpySenpai #46 on ps4. You can probably get everything from him. Once you get something once you can't repeat the same unlocks i.e. you can't farm koins like this.
> 
> Hurry before the exploit gets patched. All those people asking for wb accounts can use this to get all the mobile skins available till now i.e mime, farmer, klassic kitana and injustice.
> 
> This works for Xbone users as well. Just keep on picking a player one at a time, download kombat history and exit to main screen. Might take some time but ultimately you will get the skins and other rewards.
> 
> The exploit can be used on PS4, Xbone or PC right now. For Xbone try "Bigdaddy" and for PC try "AeroGrunt" kombat history stats.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Followed Simbob post. It works.

----------


## Gryphon

Just did it myself. It does work

----------


## JCAll

> Hurry before the exploit gets patched.


Ha!  They haven't been able to patch anything else.

----------


## Gryphon

http://community.wbgames.com/t5/Late...15/ba-p/505762

A new patch is coming in the next couple of hours for PS4

----------


## simbob4000

Wonder if it will "fix" that mobile costume thing.

The Jason DLC has worried about the Predator, he seems kind of boring and uninspired. Still, he also makes me wish they would do something like Terrordrome.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

Really?  I felt the opposite about Jason, I was pretty impressed with how well his variations were handled, they came out much better than most of the core cast.  Slasher and Unstoppable damn near feel like two different characters.

----------


## simbob4000

> Really?  I felt the opposite about Jason, I was pretty impressed with how well his variations were handled, they came out much better than most of the core cast.  Slasher and Unstoppable damn near feel like two different characters.


He seems to have a pretty simple combo that's all you really need to win. And move wise he's just so boring and uninspired. There's really fun things you could do with Jason in a fighting game, there's really fun things they could have done with his variations, but they don't really. There's also no alt costumes, he's visually one of the most boring version of the character they could have went with, and only one character in the whole game really acknowledges him. Not to say there aren't any fun flourishes, but they seem few and far between.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> He seems to have a pretty simple combo that's all you really need to win. And move wise he's just so boring and uninspired. There's really fun things you could do with Jason in a fighting game, there's really fun things they could have done with his variations, but they don't really. There's also no alt costumes, he's visually one of the most boring version of the character they could have went with, and only one character in the whole game really acknowledges him. Not to say there aren't any fun flourishes, but they seem few and far between.


You talking about the the low into overhead Slasher combo? It isn't very good since you can see both attacks coming and react. Slasher is pretty damn lame when the player is smart enough to keep him out. Unstoppable and Relentless is where it's at.

----------


## JCAll

Jason has always been a big unstoppable wall of asskickery.  And that seems to be how he plays.  
I really want a slasher fighting game.

----------


## simbob4000

> Jason has always been a big unstoppable wall of asskickery.  And that seems to be how he plays.  
> I really want a slasher fighting game.


Yeah, he also uses a number of different weapons, likes to fold people up, and smashes people around in sleeping bags. There's lots of really fun things they could have done with him, but the didn't. His Unstoppable variation seems to be based on Jason Lives, just from the opening of that movie I could come up with moves for him. When Jason comes back to life in that movie Tommy tries to set him on fire, but he's stopped by a sudden downpour of rain. Boom, there's a move: Jason can stop you from using projectiles by making it rain in the stage...would even look really cool (KoF '99 has a rain stage that's one of the coolest looking stages in a fighting game). In the graveyard there's a big iron fence post he picks up off the ground to use as a weapon. Boom, there's a move: there's an iron fence post Jason can pick up off the ground to gain extra range; maybe even an anti-air, could also get a grab where he throws the opponent over his head to the other side of the screen (like when he kills Tony Goldwyn). In the movie he's hit by lighting because Tommy stabbed him with the iron post. That could be how you resurrect, you can use the post as a weapon to get extra range, or you could impale yourself with the post so you can come back after losing; trading range for a chance to come back after death. 

There's lots of fun things they could have done with Jason. And they did a few, but they also only did a few. I'm most surprised that he doesn't have a move where he puts someone in a sleeping and smashes them back and forth. He has a Fatality that's kind of the sleeping bag thing, but there's no sleeping bag, so it's just not as fun as it could be.

----------


## Sardorim

> Wonder if it will "fix" that mobile costume thing.
> 
> The Jason DLC has worried about the Predator, he seems kind of boring and uninspired. Still, he also makes me wish they would do something like Terrordrome.


Tanya and Tremor at least seem to have quite a few lines and unique responses.

Jason and Predator I don't see as much work going into them yet most will buy them anyway.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> Boom, there's a move: Jason can stop you from using projectiles by making it rain in the stage


That just seems random.  Controlling the weather isn't something Jason is known for.  He can already plow through projectiles anyway.




> In the graveyard there's a big iron fence post he picks up off the ground to use as a weapon. Boom, there's a move: there's an iron fence post Jason can pick up off the ground to gain extra range; maybe even an anti-air,


Isn't that was Slasher is?  Using a weapon for extra range/moves?  And a machete is far more fitting for Jason than a fence post.  




> could also get a grab where he throws the opponent over his head to the other side of the screen (like when he kills Tony Goldwyn).


He's got 5 grabs that toss you clear across the screen in Unstoppable.




> In the movie he's hit by lighting because Tommy stabbed him with the iron post. That could be how you resurrect, you can use the post as a weapon to get extra range, or you could impale yourself with the post so you can come back after losing; trading range for a chance to come back after death.


Again, this is just a variation on what's already there.  You're just trading meter for range.

----------


## simbob4000

> That just seems random.  Controlling the weather isn't something Jason is known for.  He can already plow through projectiles anyway.


It's a fun adaptation of something from the movie converted into a move and gameplay. It's the kind of thing you want to see, callbacks to the source material. Jason's mask never glows once in the movies like when he's healing, doesn't that just seem random? No, because it's a fun callback to the Jason Lives poster. We don't ever see Jason teleport like he does in the games, isn't that random? No, because it's a fun adaptation of how he gets around so fast converted into a gameplay mechanic. It's also not like he would need to be putting his hand into the air to call down the rain, it wouldn't need to look like Jason has weather controlling powers. That's also a variant that seems totally built around that one movie, so it doesn't really matter if it don't happen anywhere else.




> Isn't that was Slasher is?  Using a weapon for extra range/moves?  And a machete is far more fitting for Jason than a fence post.


Yes and no. It would be a weapon that gives extra range. But it's a longer spear like weapon that could have different moves and more range; and it wouldn't be something you start with, it's something you would have to pick up off the ground. Could be something you drop too. No reason he couldn't still have a machete, it's a whole different variant anyways.





> Again, this is just a variation on what's already there.  You're just trading meter for range.


Of course it is, I'm talking about how they could add more flavor from the movie into what's already there. In Jason Lives he's hit by lightning because he has a big iron fence post in his chest. So you extrapolate from these things. Having Jason impale himself in the chest with a big iron post that's in the middle of the stage so lightning can hit you if you lose is more interesting and cooler looking than lighting just hitting you when you lose. And if you're putting something that could be used as a weapon in the middle of the screen, then you can think of new gameplay opportunities with that. And if it can be used for two different thing, now you've created a situation in which the player must choose between the benefits of extra range, or the benefit of being able to come back if they lose.

----------


## Gryphon

The new Reptile costume is......bad

----------


## simbob4000

> The new Reptile costume is......bad


The MK3 looking one? Looks better then the weird not MK1 Kano costume.

----------


## Sardorim

> The new Reptile costume is......bad


Well, it is free. They weren't gonna try and work out how a human skin would work considering his moveset and specials

----------


## simbob4000

> Well, it is free. They weren't gonna try and work out how a human skin would work considering his moveset and specials


There wouldn't be anything to work out.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## The Chou Lives

I honestly like some forms of DLC.

But Skins just for skins, in a buy to play game, and they donot do anything different(Not even dianlogue difference)

Well, just pointless.

----------


## JCAll

Those look pretty terrible actually.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

I like the Sub-Zero one. Sonya and Kano are painfully generic.

----------


## JCAll

> I like the Sub-Zero one. Sonya and Kano are painfully generic.


It really just looks like Sub-Zero cosplaying Kabal.

----------


## Gryphon

So after playing as Tanya.....she is a keep away character and takes a while to get used to. her movements are like a fighting dancer and she is great for chip damage but some of her variations are hard to learn. Her middle one ( I forget the name) works best for me as her teleport and stab combo does massive damage. Also her fatality ( not the one shown in the trailer) is brutal. Plus her dancer like movements work with one of her brutalities

----------


## Gryphon

edit: wrong info

----------


## simbob4000

> edit: wrong info

----------


## simbob4000

The Predator looks too short and skinny.

----------


## simbob4000



----------


## simbob4000



----------


## Gryphon



----------


## The Chou Lives

I like how if Predator wins, no matter what the enemy will die.

Stays to the theme.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## The Nuke

Still haven't picked this up yet. Love Mortal Kombat, but the mythology just ain't what it used to be. Maybe's it's nostalgia, but I liked it more when it wasn't as complex and convoluted as it is now. 

First 3 games had the best stories.

and why the hell have they never offically made Nimbus a character?

----------


## simbob4000

> Still haven't picked this up yet. Love Mortal Kombat, but the mythology just ain't what it used to be. Maybe's it's nostalgia, but I liked it more when it wasn't as complex and convoluted as it is now. 
> 
> First 3 games had the best stories.
> 
> and why the hell have they never offically made Nimbus a character?


Setting wise it got stupid with MK3, back when they started adding a bunch on stuff that didn't seem to fit into MK at all.

If you like MK you shouldn't let the _mythology_ get in the way of playing the first MK that's actually a good fighting game.

----------


## Sardorim

I say wait for Komplete if you haven't got it yet.

Possibly more dlc.

I hope it has Frost.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Setting wise it got stupid with MK3, back when they started adding a bunch on stuff that didn't seem to fit into MK at all.
> 
> If you like MK you shouldn't let the _mythology_ get in the way of playing the first MK that's actually a good fighting game.


I felt the setting got stupid with MK4. We got a bunch of fill-in characters and a plot that just seem to be there and amounted to nothing. And it was a crappy fighting game to boot.

----------


## simbob4000

> I felt the setting got stupid with MK4. We got a bunch of fill-in characters and a plot that just seem to be there and amounted to nothing. And it was a crappy fighting game to boot.


 No, the whole thing got stupid with MK4. But three took it from the a pretty simple cohesive whole, and stated added weird city backgrounds, Predator robots, and some lame chubby cop.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> No, the whole thing got stupid with MK4. But three took it from the a pretty simple cohesive whole, and stated added weird city backgrounds, Predator robots, and some lame chubby cop.


I didn't think three was stupid. Outworld was merging with Earthrealm and what's why everything looked weird. The predator robots were the only outright stupid thing in MK3 imo.

----------


## The Nuke

Obviously MK3 was the attempt to take MK to it's most darkest places. I actually liked the art direction in terms of the level design and character design.

I feel if you make MK a trilogy then MK3 would be satisfying conclusion to that story. However yes, it does get away form the tournament aspect of it, and the killer robots are little goofy. Though i didn't think they killed it entirely and did give Sub-Zero something other than Scorpion to play with. Worst part of it being that Scorpion was actually left out of the original release. How is that even possible? Which I guess is why the Ultimate version is the only one ever talked about.

But I hate what MK4 added to the myths, and I hate the Dragon King, and I even hate blaze. PRetty much hate anything storywise added to this franchise after MK3. Stuff like Shao Khan being a puppet for the Dragon King, whatever. Shao Khan is all this series needs in a bad guy. And even though I liked the fighting game aspect of it, and it's return to 2D fighting, I didn't like the story of the reimagined MORTAL KOMBAT. This fixation with making Kung Lao a cocky upstart kills it for me.

Mostly I just like the story in the first 2 games though. So much simpler without all the bullshit. In the first game Shang was banished to Earth realm, not sent. First game Raiden was a prick who wanted to win for his own ends.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Which I guess is why the Ultimate version is the only one ever talked about.


The Ultimate version is the only one talked about because for the longest time it was the only MK game that had a competitive scene. It wasn't until MK9 that the series had another tournament worthy game.

----------


## simbob4000

I don't see MK3 as trying to go to it's darkest place. It's got too much cartoony looking goofy stuff in it for that to be true. It was the first one where it looked like they were drawing on the sprites and stuff. It's the fakes looking of those old games. If anything I would say it was an attempt in the opposite direction.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## Gryphon

Looks like Kombat Pack 2 is being revealed tomorrow

https://twitter.com/noobde/status/639175597017726976

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## Immortal Weapon

C'mon Rain, Frost, Smoke and a robot ninja!

----------


## The Chou Lives

Thinking they will go lazy with Rain, Sindel, Frost, and Baraka.

As spurted of them moving exist.

----------


## Sardorim

First one is either Fujin or Baraka.

Second could be Frost, Sindel or Rain.

Third seems to be Smoke, Noob or Cyrax.

Last one looks like Bo' Rai Cho.

----------


## KCJ506

I have a feeling that if Sindel, Rain AND Baraka all are part of the pack, NRS will receive a lot flak. Because we already got casuals all over the internet yelling that Tanya was on disc DLC. What will most likely happen if Rain, Sindel, and Baraka become DLC? Yeah, we will buy it, but the casuals will say things like "I'M NOT BUYING STUFF THATS ON DISC! LOCKED CONTENT!!!!!"

----------


## Sardorim

Well, I personally feel that they should have been on the roster already. Same goes for Frost and Fujin.

Eh, I'm not so sure. After all, Tanya is far different and looks different in her DLC than the Story Mode version.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> I have a feeling that if Sindel, Rain AND Baraka all are part of the pack, NRS will receive a lot flak. Because we already got casuals all over the internet yelling that Tanya was on disc DLC. What will most likely happen if Rain, Sindel, and Baraka become DLC? Yeah, we will buy it, but the casuals will say things like "I'M NOT BUYING STUFF THATS ON DISC! LOCKED CONTENT!!!!!"


Casuals are morons. Rain, Sindel and Baraka have their MK9 movelists. Tanya had Katana's moves as a placeholder. If any of them make it in they'll have their movelists reworked to fit with the mechanics of MKX. 

I forgot Fujin has a model in the game. Would like to see him playable.

----------


## KCJ506

> Casuals are morons. Rain, Sindel and Baraka have their MK9 movelists. Tanya had Katana's moves as a placeholder. If any of them make it in they'll have their movelists reworked to fit with the mechanics of MKX.



Yes we know that. But the casuals who think they know everything will flip their lids. They don't seem to pay close enough attention to their movesets in the story mode and think that making those characters into fully playable characters as simple a pressing a button.

----------


## simbob4000

There's no reason characters that already have models in the game shouldn't have already be made available by this point, waiting until 2016 to get characters with finished models is kind of BS. It also seems pretty stupid on NetherRealm's part to have such a big gap of time between these things.

----------


## Gryphon

Sindel is the current invasion boss. her being DLC is looking more and more likely

----------


## Gryphon

Interesting, Maximilian dood is of the opinion that its not smoke in the teaser but rather noob saibot

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Max always been a fan of Noob and probably hoping it's him. I doubt those silhouettes will amount to anything. Since these characters would drop until next year it's obviously placeholder.

----------


## Sardorim

Smoke makes far more sense than Noob.

Noob, like Shang Tsung, seem far better saved as a big draw for MK11. Not to mention the rumors that Noob will return to being Sub-Zero again while they retire YSZ, when he gets too old, so he can fall back as a Supporting character and ESZ wont have t o worry about the Grandmaster storyline.




> Sindel is the current invasion boss. her being DLC is looking more and more likely


I doubt it.

Rather have Frost anyway. She has story potential, Sindel has none as she lost her old story and got the boot for Kitana/Liu Kang.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Being DLC it doesn't have to be story relevant. None of the MK9 DLC characters were.

----------


## Sardorim

Black Dragon is and Tremor was in the comics as well as fan demanded.

Tanya is very much story relevant.

Frost is by far the most demanded and talked about female character not on the roster, Sindel after her. Frost was also in the story, in the comics and is set for more comic appearances. Sindel on the other hand has been broken down repeatedly in the reboot and has essentially lost her role to Kitana.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Tremor had nothing to do with MKX story at all. Goro is apart of the initial cast and no one even says his name in story mode much less appear in it. No doubt that something like Frost has massive story potential but unless there's going to be story add-on to the DLC MKX story is done. NRS can add anyone they want to the character roster with no consequence. Baraka is one of the rumored characters for the Kombat Pack 2 and he was murdered in the flashback chapter.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## simbob4000

Looking at that new robot character just makes me think there should be a Japanese pack with Guyver in it.

----------


## Sardorim

KP2 is a huge disappointment.

Boon trolled us all hard.

I've already sold my mkx copy, deleted the phone app and I won't pre-order mk11. Boon has to regain my trust in the franchise if he wants my money ever again.

Disgusting.

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

I'm just waiting for Jade.

----------


## KCJ506

The only one I have no issue with is the Triborg concept. Bo Rai Cho? I never did care for him that much. Considering how disliked he is, I can't believe Boon actually went with him over some other post trilogy characters. Like Fujin. He's been shafted so many times. Only been playable in one game that wasn't Armageddon. Hell he was rumored to be the last DLC character in MK9 and then Freddy was revealed. With this game's variation system, there were so many cool and interesting things that could have been done with his wind powers. Such wasted potential.

As for the two guests, I'm not against guest characters, but I just think more than two is overkill. There are still plenty of fan favorites missing and they got shafted in favor of more guests. NRS might as well make a horror themed fighting game.

This kinda makes me worried about Injustice 2. Exactly how many non DC characters are they gonna put in that one? Scorpion was stated to be the highest selling DLC character in the first one. So it probably gave Boon the message to keep having the hard-on that he has for him. Because people can't get enough of him apparently.
Right now, I kinda fear that not only will Boon put Scorpion as a guest character again for Injustice 2, but Sub-Zero right along with him.

----------


## Step

They're going really going overboard with the Movie characters =/ Jason was a super cool surprise, Predator was okay, but now it's like...I'm tired of them.

I've even given up hoping for Jade and put all my hopes onto Sindel and even that didn't come true OTL

----------


## Sardorim

> I'm just waiting for Jade.


Sadly this is the end for mkx dlc. Injustice 2 is coming.

Way to end mkx with a whimper and ruining good faith, no?

----------


## simbob4000

> They're going really going overboard with the Movie characters =/ Jason was a super cool surprise, Predator was okay, but now it's like...I'm tired of them.
> 
> I've even given up hoping for Jade and put all my hopes onto Sindel and even that didn't come true OTL


Don't buy them then, they're just a fun little extra things.

----------


## simbob4000

> KP2 is a huge disappointment.
> 
> Boon trolled us all hard.
> 
> I've already sold my mkx copy, deleted the phone app and I won't pre-order mk11. Boon has to regain my trust in the franchise if he wants my money ever again.
> 
> Disgusting.


I mean, sure, it's only the first Mortal Kombat they've made thats actually a really good fighting game. I lost faith when I saw they could finally make fighting games too.

----------


## Step

> Don't buy them then, they're just a fun little extra things.


Eh, I wouldn't call characters in a fighting game "little extra things" like, fighting games revolve around different characters and their playstyles, if I go up against one of these characters online or something, I won't have the slightest idea of how these characters play and I'd be at a disadvantage.

Regardless of that though, I can still voice my disappointment that the characters I liked weren't in, whether I plan to buy them or not.

----------


## simbob4000

> Eh, I wouldn't call characters in a fighting game "little extra things" like, fighting games revolve around different characters and their playstyles, if I go up against one of these characters online or something, I won't have the slightest idea of how these characters play and I'd be at a disadvantage.
> 
> Regardless of that though, I can still voice my disappointment that the characters I liked weren't in, whether I plan to buy them or not.


They're extra things when they're DLC. 

Are you playing for money online? I'm guessing no, you'll get over this disadvantage. You want to see how these characters play? I'm sure you won't have any problem finding tons and tons of videos on YouTube. Probably won't even be hard to find such videos before you can buy the characters.

And Jade is in the game. You want to play as Jade? Pick blue ninja lady, and then select the Jade style.

----------


## Sardorim

They aren't little extras at that cost and not buying it isn't enough.

A clear message must be sent for the future that we want mk characters, not Guest Kombat.

KP2 being so bad, so trolly makes me not even want mk11. I'm on a wait and see approach. Won't be tricked like with mkx.

If I don't like the initial roster than I just won't buy mk11.

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

> And Jade is in the game. You want to play as Jade? Pick blue ninja lady, and then select the Jade style.


That's not Jade. Kitana only has like 3 of Jade's attacks and the rest is still her own play style.

----------


## Step

> They're extra things when they're DLC. 
> 
> Are you playing for money online? I'm guessing no, you'll get over this disadvantage. You want to see how these characters play? I'm sure you won't have any problem finding tons and tons of videos on YouTube. Probably won't even be hard to find such videos before you can buy the characters.
> 
> And Jade is in the game. You want to play as Jade? Pick blue ninja lady, and then select the Jade style.


They're extra things, they're not little things though, they're new characters in a fighting games, that's pretty big.

And just cause I don't pay money to play a game doesn't mean I would like playing against characters that I don't know what to do against, I'm also not the kind of person who can learn how to play a game by just watching videos, I have to practice as well.

Jade is not in this game, like spyderbytes said, they don't share any more outside of just three, she doesn't have Jade's glow, or have staff normals or pretty much anything else.

----------


## simbob4000

> That's not Jade. Kitana only has like 3 of Jade's attacks and the rest is still her own play style.


Classic MK is just unique specials with everyone having the same normals...that's Jade.

----------


## simbob4000

E


> They're extra things, they're not little things though, they're new characters in a fighting games, that's pretty big.
> 
> And just cause I don't pay money to play a game doesn't mean I would like playing against characters that I don't know what to do against, I'm also not the kind of person who can learn how to play a game by just watching videos, I have to practice as well.
> 
> Jade is not in this game, like spyderbytes said, they don't share any more outside of just three, she doesn't have Jade's glow, or have staff normals or pretty much anything else.


Jade is in the game, and I guess you'll just have to learn how to play against them by playing against them. You aren't play in tournaments for my money are you? This isn't a big deal unless you're playing for money. Unless you're a tournament player, what you're talking about doesn't really matter for you.

----------


## simbob4000

> They aren't little extras at that cost and not buying it isn't enough.
> 
> A clear message must be sent for the future that we want mk characters, not Guest Kombat.
> 
> KP2 being so bad, so trolly makes me not even want mk11. I'm on a wait and see approach. Won't be tricked like with mkx.
> 
> If I don't like the initial roster than I just won't buy mk11.


How is not giving them money for something not enough? That's all you can do. You can either give them money, or not give them money.

Well, you're more than welcome to take a _stand_ against their first good fighting game. I hope you sent a strong message. And they've basically given you all the MK characters, I mean, there's more, but they're worthless.

Cool beans.

----------


## Step

> E
> 
> Jade is in the game, and I guess you'll just have to learn how to play against them by playing against them. You aren't play in tournaments for my money are you? This isn't a big deal unless you're playing for money. Unless you're a tournament player, what you're talking about doesn't really matter for you.


No she isn't, it's not even about her right now, even without Jade I don't like the current batch of DLC and how many guest characters are being added, me buying them or not is not the case, I can still talk about my displeasure, like how I talked about how much I disliked Goro being a preorder character despite me not pre-ordering the game, if nobody talked about what they don't like, how would NRS know what people's problems with this is?

I also don't understand the idea that just because I don't play the game in tournaments means I would be okay with going up with fighting characters I don't understand, a fighting game revolves around it's characters and movesets, I know I'll have to deal with it but it's not a little thing, it's pretty much the biggest thing you can add for a fighting game.

----------


## simbob4000

> No she isn't, it's not even about her right now, even without Jade I don't like the current batch of DLC and how many guest characters are being added, me buying them or not is not the case, I can still talk about my displeasure, like how I talked about how much I disliked Goro being a preorder character despite me not pre-ordering the game, if nobody talked about what they don't like, how would NRS know what people's problems with this is?


She is there, it's not a whole different character model, but she's there. You don't like the extra stuff you aren't forced to buy at all? Cool, just don't buy it then, it's pretty simple. As far as guest characters go, I don't really see the big deal, they've basically already put the MK characters worth a damn in already...and a few who aren't. 


I don't think NRS comes here at all, so they still don't know what you like. And they can probably guess what people like by looking over what people are buying for the game.



> I also don't understand the idea that just because I don't play the game in tournaments means I would be okay with going up with fighting characters I don't understand, a fighting game revolves around it's characters and movesets, I know I'll have to deal with it but it's not a little thing, it's pretty much the biggest thing you can add for a fighting game.


Because you're just playing the game for fun? And what, did you spend lots of time playing as everyone in the arcade before ever taking on a single person? You've got nothing on the line if you're not playing for money, so it's not like it matters how you learn these characters; learning them in a fight were you might lose is totally meaningless...and you can go on YouTube and see _everything_ they do.

----------


## Sardorim

Indeed, the Guests are bringing the mk brand down and showing a lack of integrity to the brand.

Rightfully far more are unhappy with kp2 than the very few who actually like it. Many happily assumed we were getting mk characters and all the guesses on the roster were aboyt mk chatacters not Guests save Spawn. The only Guest anyone actually wanted for kp2 is Spawn whom Boon teased.

It's very underhanded how Boon kept trolling and getting our hopes up than we get this trash which wasn't even hinted at other than BRC or asked for.

Only positive is that the these Guests and Tri-Borg won't be in mk11.

However, a message must be sent to avoid this annoying back to back Guest cashing in.

Hated Freddy and Kratos in mk9... Hate Jason, Predator, Alien abd Leatherface for MKX.

I hate Guests in MK. KP1 only passes as it was announced at the start to retain casuals who than left after getting bored of mkx + kp1.

----------


## simbob4000

> Indeed, the Guests are bringing the mk brand down and showing a lack of integrity to the brand.


This is a very funny comment. This MK is about as much "integrity" the series has ever had...because it's the first game their team has ever made that's actually good. When the actual gameplay is the best it's ever been in the series _ever_, said game can't bring the brand _down_.




> Rightfully far more are unhappy with kp2 than the very few who actually like it. Many happily assumed we were getting mk characters and all the guesses on the roster were aboyt mk chatacters not Guests save Spawn. The only Guest anyone actually wanted for kp2 is Spawn whom Boon teased.
> 
> It's very underhanded how Boon kept trolling and getting our hopes up than we get this trash which wasn't even hinted at other than BRC or asked for.
> 
> Only positive is that the these Guests and Tri-Borg won't be in mk11.
> 
> However, a message must be sent to avoid this annoying back to back Guest cashing in.
> 
> Hated Freddy and Kratos in mk9... Hate Jason, Predator, Alien abd Leatherface for MKX.
> ...


No one cares about Spawn.

----------


## Sardorim

On another note, Boon is trying to "bribe" gamers to buy KP2 by hinting that they "might" do a Story pack if KP2 sells "well".

We all know this is the Freddie situation all over again. They have no plans after KP2 for MKX.

----------


## simbob4000



----------


## Gryphon

New Stage!

----------


## Immortal Weapon

MKX is replacing it's current code in favor of a GGPO style one. They will have an open beta for the new netcode

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## JCAll

> This is a very funny comment. This MK is about as much "integrity" the series has ever had...because it's the first game their team has ever made that's actually good. When the actual gameplay is the best it's ever been in the series _ever_, said game can't bring the brand _down_


For me at least, the best part of MK has always been the lore.  If people think the random guests are harming the lore, it could certainly color their opinion of the game.  Personally, I say keep the random slashers out of MK and give them their own game.  I'd buy it.

Also, MKXL isn't coming to PC.  That's gonna piss some people off royally.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Also, MKXL isn't coming to PC.  That's gonna piss some people off royally.


Some? Most of the PC userbase is rebelling against NRS and WB. They started negative bombing reviews on Steam, spamming Ed Boon's twitter and trying to get massive refund campaigns started.

----------


## simbob4000

> For me at least, the best part of MK has always been the lore.  If people think the random guests are harming the lore, it could certainly color their opinion of the game.  Personally, I say keep the random slashers out of MK and give them their own game.  I'd buy it.
> 
> Also, MKXL isn't coming to PC.  That's gonna piss some people off royally.


The lore is a completely stupid convoluted mess, especially since the 3D era, and the guest characters have no bearing on it. 

We're the PC players already pissed because that version of the game was total garbage? They also aren't getting the Kombat Pack 2.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> The lore is a completely stupid convoluted mess, especially since the 3D era, and the guest characters have no bearing on it. 
> 
> We're the PC players already pissed because that version of the game was total garbage? They also aren't getting the Kombat Pack 2.


It goes beyond not getting Kombat Pack 2. Support for the PC version been terminated all together.

----------


## simbob4000

> It goes beyond not getting Kombat Pack 2. Support for the PC version been terminated all together.


I did somewhat rhetorically ask about them being pissed because that version of the game was garbage. I'm pretty sure I heard PC players were pissed because of the crappy port, and I haven't heard anything about that being worked out in the meantime.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## Gryphon

XL and kombat pack 2 this Tuesday. I cant wait to go online as the alien

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> XL and kombat pack 2 this Tuesday. I cant wait to go online as the alien


Oh yeah! Alien is awesome!  :Smile:

----------


## Sardorim

Well, kp2 is still trash tier.

I doubt we'll get more. Long since sold my mkx. Only Frost would get me to rebuy it.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Support for the game is gonna end after Kombat Pack 2 drops.

----------


## christianreese

The character set in the last combat pack sucks in my opinion. Who really wants to see Bo' Rai Cho fight? The alien was not a bad addition, seeing as how the Predator's already in, but the rest? Leather face, Jason? They're totally unrelated. I think they should have put Noob Saibot and Kintaro. What ever happened to Noob anyway?

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> The character set in the last combat pack sucks in my opinion. Who really wants to see Bo' Rai Cho fight? The alien was not a bad addition, seeing as how the Predator's already in, but the rest? Leather face, Jason? They're totally unrelated. I think they should have put Noob Saibot and Kintaro. What ever happened to Noob anyway?


Triborg is great as well as Alien. As for Leatherface, he's also a popular character and will be having his own movie this year.

Only Bo among the four was the character that I didn't find interesting.

----------


## Gryphon

Bo's variation less version is freaking awesome. So easy to do combos. not gimmick, just straight drunken boxing

----------

